# Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter



## Prof.Fitzli (10. Februar 2008)

Hi,

bin gestern mit der "MS Zufriedenheit" von Warnemünde aus in See gestochen. Am späten Vormittag "entern" plötzlich zwei Polizeibeamte auf hoher See von einem winzigen Schlauchboot aus den Kutter. Die kontrollierten dann bei jedem Angler Fischereischein- und Angelkarte. Hatte glücklicherweise zwei Tage vorher alles aktualisiert, sodass ich lächelnd die Pappen zücken konnte.:vik: Bei einigen Anglern gab es aber wohl lange Gesichter....

War das erste Mal in vielen Jahren, dass ich überhaupt kontrolliert wurde.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen auf Boot und Kutter? Sind verstärkte Kontollaktivitäten zu verzeichen?


----------



## the Gamefisher (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Also ich hatte letztes Jahr das Vergnügen, nach über 30jähriger Erfahrung auf der Ostsee, von der Wapo kontrolliert zu werden.
Tatort ist die Langeland1 von Laboe gewesen.
Natürlich haben nicht alle den Jahresfischereischein mitgeführt und auch der Blick in die Fischkisten ist einigen dann doch "peinlich" gewesen.


----------



## big mama (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Moin Moin,
da staune ich aber...
Seit wann muss man einen Fischereischein auf einem Kutter haben???
Ich dachte, daß man da auch " ohne " angeln darf|kopfkrat.
Bitte klärt mich auf#h


----------



## maesox (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

.......wie wenn man nichts Sinnvolleres zu tun hätte!!!!!#d


----------



## Toffee (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



big mama schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> da staune ich aber...
> Seit wann muss man einen Fischereischein auf einem Kutter haben???
> Ich dachte, daß man da auch " ohne " angeln darf|kopfkrat.
> Bitte klärt mich auf#h


 
Beim Angeln in deutschen Hoheitsgewässern ist ein "deutscher" Fischereischein erforderlich und im Dänischen Seegebiet natürlich der Dänische.
Soweit ich weiß, zählt für Deutschland alles innerhalb der 12-Seemeilen Zone zum Deutschen Hoheitsgebiet, in dem die Behörden kontrollen durchführen dürfen.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



big mama schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> da staune ich aber...
> Seit wann muss man einen Fischereischein auf einem Kutter haben???
> Ich dachte, daß man da auch " ohne " angeln darf|kopfkrat.
> Bitte klärt mich auf#h



als besitzer eines fischeischeines müßtest du das aber wissen das du ihn immer bzw bei angelausflügen egal ob im dorfteich nebenan oder sonstwo mitzuführen hast,deinen führerschein hast du ja auch bei wenn du mit dem auto unterwegs bist.

greez
andy


----------



## big mama (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Toffee schrieb:


> Beim Angeln in deutschen Hoheitsgewässern ist ein "deutscher" Fischereischein erforderlich und im Dänischen Seegebiet natürlich der Dänische.
> Soweit ich weiß, zählt für Deutschland alles innerhalb der 12-Seemeilen Zone zum Deutschen Hoheitsgebiet, in dem die Behörden kontrollen durchführen dürfen.
> 
> Gruß Toffee


Danke für die Info !!
Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß viele Petrijünger auf den Kuttern von diesem Gesetz keine Ahnung haben. #d#d
Da muss wohl für Aufklärung auf den Kuttern gesorgt werden. 
Nicht das die Wapo plötzlich ne neue Einnahmequelle hat|abgelehn.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Also ich finde das total in Ordnung.
Statt nach Schmugglern, Schleusern oder Umweltverschmutzern zu fahnden, endlich mal eine sinnvolle Aktion gegen das Schwerverbrechen. Da weiß man wenigstens, dass die Steuergelder gut angelegt sind.

Ralf


----------



## Toffee (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht und jeder ist für sein eigenes Handeln, ob rechtens oder nicht , verantwortlich!

Deshalb heißt es:sich *vorher* informieren, was wichtig ist.

Viele unterschätzen den Bereich, in dem sie den Fischereischein brauchen und wenn der Kapitän entscheidet:"wir Angeln vor Langeland" ist halt der dänische Fischereischein Pflicht.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## big mama (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*


Tja, dann werden nun auch zum "Kuttern" die Fischereischeine mitgenommen. 
Ich hoffe, daß dann auch die Mindesmaße und die Tötung der Fische mit kontrolliert werden.


----------



## Waagemann (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Prof.Fitzli schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin gestern mit der "MS Zufriedenheit" von Warnemünde aus in See gestochen. Am späten Vormittag "entern" plötzlich zwei Polizeibeamte auf hoher See von einem winzigen Schlauchboot aus den Kutter. Die kontrollierten dann bei jedem Angler Fischereischein- und Angelkarte. Hatte glücklicherweise zwei Tage vorher alles aktualisiert, sodass ich lächelnd die Pappen zücken konnte.:vik: Bei einigen Anglern gab es aber wohl lange Gesichter....
> 
> ...



...hehe war auch letztes Jahr mit der Zufriedenheit draußen aber bei uns kam keiner!Haste den was ordentliches gefangen?

mfg


----------



## Forellenzemmel (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das total in Ordnung.
> Statt nach Schmugglern, Schleusern oder Umweltverschmutzern zu fahnden, endlich mal eine sinnvolle Aktion gegen das Schwerverbrechen. Da weiß man wenigstens, dass die Steuergelder gut angelegt sind.
> 
> Ralf


 

Sprichst mir voll aus der Seele Ralf! Das Kontrollieren der Fischereischeine ist problemlos und lenkt wunderbar von der Giftmüllverklappung ab... da stecken Weltkonzerne und damit auch viel Geld hinter! Die kannst Du auf frischer Tat erwischen und doch nichts machen... ist schon besser die Scheinchen zu überprüfen als gar nichts zu tun... die Herren Beamten können ja wirklich nicht den ganzen Tag Skat spielen, wird ja auch langweilig

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## darth carper (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Genau!

Wird nicht kontrolliert, z.B. wo die angelnden Kormorane stehen, die Zander an ihren Winterplätzen stehen, wird immer lautstark gerufen, wird kontrolliert, dann schreit man gleich "haben die nichts Besseres zu tun?".
Natürlich kommt gleich das Beispiel mit der Schwerkriminalität.

Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn die einzigen beiden Polizeibeamten (mehr gibt es ja nicht, denn es kümmert sich ja keiner um die Giftmüllverklappung) an der deutschen Küste Fischereischeine kontrollieren?


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Waagemann schrieb:


> ...hehe war auch letztes Jahr mit der Zufriedenheit draußen aber bei uns kam keiner!Haste den was ordentliches gefangen?
> 
> mfg


 
Nee, war die absolute Katastrophe. Auf dem ganzen Kutter vielleicht 5 Dorsche. Da konnte dann auch nicht viel bezüglich Mindestmaß kontrolliert werden...

Noch eine Anmerkung: Dass kontrolliert wird, finde ich total ok. Nur warum darf dann auf dem Kutter keine Angelkarten verkauft werden? (Das sagte mit zumindest ein Besatzungsmitglied) Da waren Leute aus Leipzig drauf, für die es natürlich einfacher wäre, vor Ort eine Karte zu kaufen, als an der Tankstelle in MV.

Grundsätzlich wäre es im Sinne der Angelfischerei, wenn auf den Kuttern gut sichtbare Schilder mit den Vorschriften bzgl. Angelpapieren angebracht wären - einfach auch um die Sensibilität hierfür zu schärfen. Selbst auf den Homepages der Reedereien gibt es aber nur sehr vereinzelt derartige Hinweise.


----------



## big mama (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Grundsätzlich wäre es im Sinne der Angelfischerei, wenn auf den Kuttern gut sichtbare Schilder mit den Vorschriften bzgl. Angelpapieren angebracht wären - einfach auch um die Sensibilität hierfür zu schärfen. Selbst auf den Homepages der Reedereien gibt es aber nur sehr vereinzelt derartige Hinweise.[/quote]

#6 Da einige Kutterkapitäne auch im Board mitlesen, werden wir sicher bald ein paar neue Infos auf den Schiffen lesen können. Auf den Homepages hab`ich aber noch nix finden können.
Die Kontrollen sind aber völlig in Ordnung!


----------



## freibadwirt (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das total in Ordnung.
> Statt nach Schmugglern, Schleusern oder Umweltverschmutzern zu fahnden, endlich mal eine sinnvolle Aktion gegen das Schwerverbrechen. Da weiß man wenigstens, dass die Steuergelder gut angelegt sind.
> 
> Ralf


 

|good:|good:|good:
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Hausmarke (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Und was passiert wenn man den Schein nicht dabei hat?Ich habe ihn nämlich zum Kutterangeln nie dabei gehabt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



darth carper schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> Wird nicht kontrolliert, z.B. wo die angelnden Kormorane stehen, die Zander an ihren Winterplätzen stehen, wird immer lautstark gerufen, wird kontrolliert, dann schreit man gleich "haben die nichts Besseres zu tun?".
> Natürlich kommt gleich das Beispiel mit der Schwerkriminalität.
> ...


 
Schlimm ist daran, das wir hier von einem Meer sprechen. Nicht von einem Binnengewässer. Und für mich ist es Bürokratenwahnsinn, dort den Fischereischein zu prüfen. 
An Binnengewässern bin ich der erste, der stärkere Kontrollen befürwortet. Allerdings nicht wegen dem Fischereischein, sondern wegen dem Fischereierlaubnisschein. 
Das mag sicher auch daran liegen, das ich den Fischereischein an sich, resp. die dafür notwendige Prüfung, für Bürokratenwahnsinn halte.

Ralf


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

In MV an der Küste wird sehr viel kontrolliert, am Strand und auch auf dem Wasser und ich finde das ist gut so. 
Denn wenn ich so beim Strandspaziergang sehe was die Leute in ihren Eimern oder Booten haben wenn sie vom Fischfang zurück kommen dann wird mir manchmal schlecht. Den Leuten gehört das Handwerk gelegt und das geht nun mal nur über Kontrollen und daraus resultierenden Strafen.
Das hat doch auch nichts mit Binnen oder Meerwasser zu tun.


----------



## detlefb (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das total in Ordnung.
> Statt nach Schmugglern, Schleusern oder Umweltverschmutzern zu fahnden, endlich mal eine sinnvolle Aktion gegen das Schwerverbrechen. Da weiß man wenigstens, dass die Steuergelder gut angelegt sind.Ralf



Das ist ja ein sehr moderater Beitrag. 
Diese beiden Beamten haben genau das Richtige gemacht. 


> Schlimm ist daran, das wir hier von einem Meer sprechen. Nicht von einem Binnengewässer. Und für mich ist es Bürokratenwahnsinn, dort den Fischereischein zu prüfen.
> An Binnengewässern bin ich der erste, der stärkere Kontrollen befürwortet. Allerdings nicht wegen dem Fischereischein, sondern wegen dem Fischereierlaubnisschein.
> Das mag sicher auch daran liegen, das ich den Fischereischein an sich, resp. die dafür notwendige Prüfung, für Bürokratenwahnsinn halte.Ralf



Auch die deutschen Meere sind kein rechtsfreier Raum. Die Fischereigesetze und Verordnungen gelten auch innerhalb der 12 Sm Hoheitszone.


----------



## dorschunter (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

ich weissnich.
ist die ostsee bei euch anders als bei uns?
mit welchem recht verlangt das land meckpomm eine gebühr neben dem jahresfischereischein?
ich für meinen teil meide die deutsche ostsee.ich bin das lezte mal 4x an einem tag kontroliert worden.
ich hab die schnauze von den deutschen bullen gestrichen voll.
wenn der deutsche staat denkt er kann sich das erlauben das solche wie ich lieber in DK angeln und tanken,dann wiss ich auch warumm die kassen leer sind.
ich bin in allen jahren die ich in DK angle nur 1x kontroliert worden.
und auch wenn die kontrollen dort seltener sind hab ich alles dabei.
von papieren bis zum rettungsmittel.


----------



## Lümmy (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



dorschunter schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil meide die deutsche ostsee.ich bin das lezte mal 4x an einem tag kontroliert worden.
> ich hab die schnauze von den deutschen bullen gestrichen voll.
> wenn der deutsche staat denkt er kann sich das erlauben das solche wie ich lieber in DK angeln und tanken,dann wiss ich auch warumm die kassen leer sind.
> von papieren bis zum rettungsmittel.


 

Dann geh nach DK und bleib da. Und tschüss|wavey:

Gesetze sind nunmal Gesetze. Entweder man akzeptiert sie oder man lässt es, wobei man dann auch mit entsprechenden Strafen rechnen muss. Ganz einfach.

Die POLIZISTEN haben nunmal die Befugnis diesen Schein zu kontrollieren. Wenn sie es dann tun, ist das völlig in Ordnung. Und wenn du 80 mal am Tag kontrolliert wirst. Dann geht man wenigstens gegen die Schwarzangelei an und die Gesetze in Sachen Mindestmaß etc könne ebenfalls überprüft werden.


----------



## greenangel (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



dorschunter schrieb:


> mit welchem recht verlangt das land meckpomm eine gebühr neben dem jahresfischereischein?


Kann ich auch nicht Nachvollziehen|kopfkrat
Außerdem geht doch sowieso die ganze Kohle von den Fischereischeinen für die Bürokratie drauf!Die sollten sich mal ein Beispiel an den Dänen sehmen, die investieren viel mehr in die Gewässer und den Fischbestand!!


----------



## Freelander (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



dorschunter schrieb:


> ich hab die schnauze von den deutschen bullen gestrichen voll.
> wenn der deutsche staat denkt er kann sich das erlauben das solche wie ich lieber in DK angeln und tanken,dann wiss ich auch warumm die kassen leer sind.
> von papieren bis zum rettungsmittel.


 
|kopfkrat und wo rennste hin wenn dir vielleicht dein Auto geknackt wird und deine ganzen Angelsachen geklaut werden oder vielleicht Schlimmeres|kopfkrat,dann sind dir die deutschen "Bullen" wie Du ja so schön sagst wieder recht oder etwa nicht???
Wenn Du meinst in DK ist alles besser dann zieh doch dahin,vielleicht findest Du ja da mehr Zufriedenheit.

Laßt die doch einfach ihren Job machen und denkt nicht über Sinn oder Unsinn nach wovon Ihr eh nichts versteht.:q


----------



## Lümmy (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Freelander schrieb:


> |kopfkrat und wo rennste hin wenn dir vielleicht dein Auto geknackt wird und deine ganzen Angelsachen geklaut werden oder vielleicht Schlimmeres|kopfkrat,dann sind dir die deutschen "Bullen" wie Du ja so schön sagst wieder recht oder etwa nicht???
> Wenn Du meinst in DK ist alles besser dann zieh doch dahin,vielleicht findest Du ja da mehr Zufriedenheit.
> 
> Laßt die doch einfach ihren Job machen und denkt nicht über Sinn oder Unsinn nach wovon Ihr eh nichts versteht.:q


 
Mein Reden#6
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.....


----------



## dorschunter (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

och,ihr müsst nich gleich beleidigt sein.das ist hier ja wie auf meinen baustellen!
alle wollen ordentliche strassen haben,aber keiner hat verständniss für die baustelle.
warum soll ich nach DK ziehen?nur weil ihr nasen schlechte laune habt?
beleidigen lass ich mich von euch knackwürsten noch lange nicht.
ich angle da wo`s schön ist und lebe da wo`s schön ist.
leider hab ich nicht soviel verständniss für die beamten und ihre willkür der kontrolle.
das man die schonzeiten einhält,die schonmasse und rücksicht auf andere nimmt, ist für mich als angler eine selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## Kegelfisch (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hei Leute|wavey:
Das man in Meck-Pomm außer dem Fischereischein auch noch 'ne Angelkarte für's Meer braucht,ist zwar eine absolute Sauerei,da keinerlei Leistungen dafür erbracht werden,aber es ist Tatsache.Eigentlich können wir von Glück reden,auf dem Weg zur Küste nicht mehrmals Wegezölle zahlen zu müssen.Unser "tolles" Land (oder sind es schon mehrere|kopfkrat)ist wieder auf dem Weg ins Mittelalter,wo bald jedes Dorf seine eigenen Gesetze machen und durchsetzen konnte.Wenn diese Kontrollen sich eher auf wichtigere Sachen beziehen würden,wie z.B. Einhaltung von Schonfristen und Mindestmaßen ,Sicherheitsausrüstungen von Mann und Fahrzeug hätte ich nichts dagegen.Dies würde schließlich der Allgemeinheit und auch der Kreatur dienen.Das wird aber in den seltensten Fällen (außer bei Kleinbooten) getan.Was die Angelberechtigung an sich angeht,müßte ,wie in allen Ländern weltweit,der Fischereischein ausreichen.Ich habe allerdings auch schon gehört,daß die Käpt'ns eine Bescheinigung für alle Mitfahrer besorgt hätten.Selbst gesehen habe ich diese aber noch nicht,es wurde uns nur von der Besatzung gesagt.
Uwe


----------



## theactor (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

HI,

ich denke, dass es hier keinerlei Gründe gibt, persönlich zu werden.

Ich freue mich über jede Kontrolle, denn...


> dass man die schonzeiten einhält,die schonmasse und rücksicht auf andere nimmt, ist für mich als angler eine selbstverständlichkeit.


...trifft wohl für die meisten Angler zu, aber eben leider nicht für alle.
Dass das kontrolliert werden muss ist m.E. erforderlich, und warum die Ostsee (Kutter) da eine Ausnahme sein sollten, will mir nicht recht einleuchten. 

#h


----------



## Lümmy (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



dorschunter schrieb:


> leider hab ich nicht soviel verständniss für die beamten und ihre willkür der kontrolle.


 
Man man man. Dann beschwer die bei der Regierung. Die machen die Gesetze nicht die Polizei. Die führt diese aus. Außerdem steht ja nicht im Gesetz das eine Kontrolle stattfinden MUSS. Also liegt das in der Entscheidung der Beamten. Sowas nennt sich nicht Willkür, sondern ordnungsgemäße Einhaltung der Gesetze.



dorschhunter schrieb:


> das man die schonzeiten einhält,die schonmasse und rücksicht auf andere nimmt, ist für mich als angler eine selbstverständlichkeit.


 

Für dich vielleicht, für andere aber nicht. Deshalb wird ja kontrolliert. Wenn sich jeder an die Gesetze halten würde, bräuchte man ja auch keine Polizei. Da es diese aber noch gibt, ist die logische Konsiquenz, dass es auch eine Behörde geben muss, die für die Einhaltung der Gesetze sorgt.


----------



## Fischfabi96 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Moin!

Ich war vor ca. drei Jahren mit meinem kleinen 3 m Schlauchi in der Kieler Förde zum Heringe angeln unterwegs. Auf Höhe der Stena Line kam auf einmal die Wasserschutzpolizei mit ihrem Riesenschiff an und haben mich zur Seite genommen. 
Als erstes haben sie mich nach meinem Fischereischein gefragt. Den hatte ich leider nicht mit. - Lag im Auto in meiner Jacke. 
Naja, nun folgten 10 € Verwarngeld. 
Dann fragten sie mich " wörtlich " ob ich einen gesoffen haben habe...
Dieses verneinte ich. Aber so recht wollten sie mir das nicht glauben und so musste ich PUSTEN. 
Hatte eiskalte 0,00 , aber ein bisschen komisch fand ich das Ganze schon.
Dann ca. eine Woche später angelte ich auf der Seebrücke in Schönberg - wieder Kontrolle.
Dieses mal hatte ich meine Papiere mit. Aber eine Horde aus Osteuropa nicht, denn sie hatten garkeine. 
Naja, das Einizige was die Beamten dazu zusagen hatten war: Bitte packen sie ihre Sachen zusammen und gehen sie nach Hause.

NIX DA MIT 10 EURO!!!

Gesagt, getan... die Beamten waren weg und ca. 30 Min. später war die Horde wieder vereint.

So, kann mir jemand jetzt mal erklären, wie man sich nach so einer Aktion fühlen soll!? 

Wenn ich das nächste mal kontrolliert werden sollte, setzte ich auch meinen osteuropäischen Akzent ein, vielleicht spar ich dann 10 € !!!

Nix gegen Osteuropäer ( meine Freundin kommt aus Polen ), aber da wird anscheinend mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.


----------



## Lümmy (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

@Fischfabi

Ok, die Sache ist natürlich etwas ******** gelaufen. Das du dich dann fragst, ob das alles so korrekt ist, kann ich nachvollziehen.

Das Problem liegt aber in der Gesetzgebung. Nirgendswo steht wofür man ein Verwarngeld verlangen muss. Es steht überall man kann. Daher ist es in der Hand der Polizei. Würde es deutlicher geregelt sein, würden solche Sachen nicht vorkommen.

Das du dich darüber aufregst kann ich klar nachvollziehen.

Es kommt aber auch immer drauf an, wer dich kontrolliert. Polizisten sind auch nur Menschen und jeder ist nunmal anders. Der eine verlangt die Kohle, der andere eben nicht.


----------



## dorschunter (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

leztes jahr beim heringsangeln haben se kleine jungs ca,10 jahre alt, die noch garkeinen jahresfischereischein haben können zu ihren eltern gefahren.
anzeige wegen schwarzanglerei.
ja,ja.die hätten man lieber was im laden klauen sollen.anstatt ihre freizeit mit schwarzangeln  zu vertreiben.
WAS RECHT IST, MUSS RECHT BLEIBEN.


----------



## Lümmy (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



			
				dorschunter;1931385.
anzeige wegen schwarzanglerei.
.[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagte schon mal, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal...
> 
> 
> Wenn sie 10 Jahre alt waren, haben sie auch keine Anzeige bekommen. Nicht strafmündig


----------



## dorschunter (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

nicht erfüllung der aufsichtspflicht.
schon mal kinder gehabt?


----------



## duck_68 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Wird nicht kontrolliert, regt sich der Mob auf, wird kontrolliert wird auch aufgeheult.... Leute was wollt Ihr eigentlich???? (Manche zumindest) 

Ich finde es richtig und gut, dass es Kontrollen gibt!!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Alles klar, selbstverständlich hat die Polizei die absolute Berechtigung auf Kuttern halt die Angelscheine zu kontrollieren, gar keine Frage! In wie weit dieses sinnvoll ist, ist ein ganz anderes Thema! Die Polizei ist ein ziemlich teurer Apparat, den wir alle mit unseren Steuergeldern bezahlen. In der Regel ist dieses Geld auch gut angelegt.
Leider bestätigt wie immer die Ausnahme die Regel...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lümmy (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Erst redest du von Schwarzangelei und plötzlich von der Aufsichtspflicht...Kannste dich auch mal entscheiden????

Zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe, zwei verschieden Gesetze


Langsam vergeht mir die Lust mich über so einen Mist hier zu unterhalten. Disskutieren mit jemanden der keine Ahnung hat wovon er spricht, bringt halt keine Spaß.

Danke, Ende des Gelabers hier, könnt ohne mich weitermachen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



dorschunter schrieb:


> och,ihr müsst nich gleich beleidigt sein.das ist hier ja wie auf meinen baustellen!
> alle wollen ordentliche strassen haben,aber keiner hat verständniss für die baustelle.
> warum soll ich nach DK ziehen?nur weil ihr nasen schlechte laune habt?
> beleidigen lass ich mich von euch knackwürsten noch lange nicht.
> ...



nach deinem ersten eintrag hat dich überhaupt keiner beleidigt .du hast in deinem zweiten beitrag angefangen zu beleidigen.
keiner hat hier schlechte laune , nur weil er seine meinug schreibt.
es wird viel zu wenig kontrolliert das steht doch wohl fest. ob im binnenland oder auf see.
andy


----------



## Freelander (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



dorschunter schrieb:


> och,ihr müsst nich gleich beleidigt sein.das ist hier ja wie auf meinen baustellen!
> alle wollen ordentliche strassen haben,aber keiner hat verständniss für die baustelle.
> warum soll ich nach DK ziehen?nur weil ihr nasen schlechte laune habt?
> beleidigen lass ich mich von euch knackwürsten noch lange nicht.
> ...


 

Bin ich beleidigend geworden?#c
Auf jeden Fall habe ich dich nicht mit irgendwelchen Kosenamen oder Ähnlichem betituliert.
Na ja,egal.War ja nur ein gut gemeinter Rat von mir,wenn es dir hier in Deutschland nicht so recht passt nach DK zu ziehen.
Ach ja, bist Du schon mal in DK kontrolliert worden?
Wenn Du nach nicht alles Vorschriftmäßig dabei hast,würdest Du dir wünschen in Deutschland kontolliert worden zu sein.


----------



## dorschunter (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

wenn mir geschrieben wird das ich wegziehen soll,nur weil ich nicht seine meinung vertrete,ist es für mich eine beleidigung.
ich werde jezt mal feierabend machen,damit ich morgen frisch bei der arbeit bin,und viele steuergelder zahlen kann.
es lebe die demokratie und ihre exikutieve.
guts nächtle
und freelander... hab grosseltern gehabt(gott hat sie seelig)die lebten in danmark.
war meine zweite heimat.
lümmy... wie sagtest du``es liegt im ermessen des beamten.ich hoffe du wirst es bei deinem dienst noch im kopf haben.
liebe grüsse harald


----------



## sveni (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hallo Leute , beruhigt euch an sonem schönen Tag. Kontrollen im angemessenem Rahmen sind doch völlig OK , sonst könne ja jeder machen was er will . Aber nochmal zum Thema :
hat nicht jeder Kutterkapitän Fischereirechte . Ich dachte immer das ich mit dem  "Kuttergeld" , im letzten Jahr 30€ , meine Angelkarte bezahlt habe. Und gültigen Fischereischein sollte eh jeder dabei haben . Berechtigt mich mein jährlicher DAV Beitrag zum angeln in der deutschen Ostsee ???


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

oh Gott, hoffentlich muß du bei der Arbeit nicht schreiben....

Zu deinem tollen Beispiel mit den kindern: Natürlich haben die Jungs gegen das Gesetz verstoßen. Das nennt man Tatbestand. Sie können aber nicht bestraft werden, weil sie noch Kinder sind. Die Beamten haben die Kinder dann sicher zu den Eltern gebracht, damit die nicht weitermachen können. Die Polizisten haben Gesetze auszuführen - sie haben sie nicht auszulegen. Das machte die Gestapo und die Stasi. Vielleicht möchtest du die zurück haben?
Was hätten die Beamten machen sollen - wegsehen? Dann fällt einer der Bengels beim Angeln ins Wasser und so ein Schlauklaus wie du zeigst sie an, weil sie das hätten verhindern können, wenn sie ihren Job so gemacht hätten, wie es das Gesetz von ihnen verlangt.
Kinder dürfen doch auch legal ohne Schein angeln, wenn sie jemanden begleiten.

Die ganze Debatte hier ist einfach nur dämlich. Da gehen Leute zum Angeln und machen sich keinen Kopf, was sie dafür haben müssen? Dann sollen die Kuttereigner das erledigen?
Warum? Jeder ist für sein Handeln verantwortlich. Keiner geht in den Wald und schießt Wild und sagt dann: Da hätten aber die Jäger was sagen müssen - ich dachte das geht so.
Dann noch die gaaanz coole Kritik aus der Hose - mal eben so locker da hin. Manchmal wäre etwas nachdenken wirklich besser, als das schnelle Gerede.


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Um die Emotionen etwas zu beruhigen, versuche ich mal einige Fakten zu Papier zu bringen.

Angeln ohne gültige Berechtigung dürfte nach § 293 Strafgesetzbuch Fischwilderei und damit eine Straftat sein. Für diese sieht das Gesetzbuch bis zu zwei Jahren Freiheitsstrafe oder Geldstrafen vor, ferner kann das Angelgerät eingezogen werden. Fischwilderei ist also keine Ordnungswidrigkeit wie beispielsweise viele Verkehrsdelikte, sondern schwerwiegender.

So viel zum Gesetz. Was bedeutet es für Angler dieses Gesetz einzuhalten? Nicht viel! Angelschein machen und bei der zuständigen Behörde einen Fischereischein ausstellen lassen. Das ist beides ein im Leben einmaliger Aufwand. Danach jährlich zum freundlichen Angelgerätedealer um die Ecke gehen und die aktuelle Fischereischeinmarke und die Angelkarte kaufen (auch diese Karte für MVs Küsten bekam ich beim meinem Berliner Dealer). Das kostete mich etwas über 40 Euronen und ca. 10 Minuten Zeit, die ich mir mit dem Kauf von lecker Pilkern vertrieb. Dafür kann ich völlig relaxt ein Jahr lang legal Dorsche ärgern und die Beamten fröhlich mit Handschlag begrüßen.

Viel einfacher geht es auch in Dänemark nicht, wo man die Angelkarte auf dem Postamt bekommt. OK, so etwas wie einen Fischereischein gibt es wohl nicht, aber -wie gesagt- das ist nur ein einmaliger Aufwand in Deutschland.

Wozu also die ganze Polizeibeschimpfung und das Lamentieren von "Dorschhunter", hat er keine anderen Probleme? 

Die beiden Beamten, die die auf der Zufriedenheit kontrollierten, taten korrekt und freundlich Ihre Pflicht. Ich habe nicht mitbekommen, dass Angelgeräte eingezogen wurden. Bei "Ersttätern" fallen die Strafen wohl auch eher moderat aus.

Das Anglerleben kann so einfach sein: Erkundigen, welche Berechtigungen vorgeschrieben sind, diese erwerben und mit ans feuchte Element nehmen und dann sich beruhigt an Petri Welt erfreunen!

Ich wünsch Euch allen geile Angelerlebnisse!!

Gruß aus Berlin,
Prof.Fitzli


----------



## blinkerputzer (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

@dorschunter

Du bist wahrscheinlich der erste, der nach der "exekutive" schreit,wenn´s mal kneift, ansonsten sich immer alles so hinlegen wie es am besten paßt,nicht wahr?

Die "exekutive" macht es wie du, manchmal fängt sie große Fische und manchmal eben kleine!

Ich wünsche allen volle Fischkisten und weiterhin viel Spaß beim angeln

Gruß "b"


----------



## Heilbutt (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Dolfin schrieb:


> oh Gott, hoffentlich muß du bei der Arbeit nicht schreiben....
> 
> Zu deinem tollen Beispiel mit den kindern: Natürlich haben die Jungs gegen das Gesetz verstoßen. Das nennt man Tatbestand. Sie können aber nicht bestraft werden, weil sie noch Kinder sind. Die Beamten haben die Kinder dann sicher zu den Eltern gebracht, damit die nicht weitermachen können. Die Polizisten haben Gesetze auszuführen - sie haben sie nicht auszulegen. Das machte die Gestapo und die Stasi. Vielleicht möchtest du die zurück haben?
> Was hätten die Beamten machen sollen - wegsehen? Dann fällt einer der Bengels beim Angeln ins Wasser und so ein Schlauklaus wie du zeigst sie an, weil sie das hätten verhindern können, wenn sie ihren Job so gemacht hätten, wie es das Gesetz von ihnen verlangt.
> ...


 

|good:

Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz was daran falsch sein soll!?!
Sollen auf See dann auch keine Sportbootführerscheine mehr 
kontrolliert werden?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Angeln ohne Fischereischein
vor Fehmarn oder in Zuselhausen???

Zudem war ich zweimal dabei, wo 4-5 Kollegen ohne Fischereischein aufm Kutter waren die
wirklich jeden kleinen Schwanz abgeschlagen hatten 
- musste sich ja lohnen - wenn man sonst das ganze 
Jahr keine Fische fangen kann....

Ich bin wahrlich kein Fan von der deutschen Prüfungs-
und Scheinesammlerei ....irgendwann braucht man
bestimmt ne Pilzesuchereignungsprüfung, sonst zahlt die
Krankenversicherung nicht mehr wenn man sich den
Magen auspumpen lassen muss....aber wat mut dat mut,
und eigentlich müsste bekannt sein, daß man auch zum
Kutterangeln nen Angelschein braucht!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## raubangler (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Tja,
bisher dachte ich, unsere Polizisten wären überlastet und unterbezahlt.
Und siehe da, beide Vermutungen wurden wiederlegt.

Die ganzen Waschpo-Einheiten sollte man fix nach Griechenland verlegen zur seeseiten Abwehr illegaler Einwanderer.
Die wollen nämlich alle nach Deutschland.
Das wäre mal ein Einsatz, den man auch dem Steuerzahler vermitteln könnte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Ich bin wahrlich kein Fan von der deutschen Prüfungs-
> und Scheinesammlerei ....irgendwann braucht man
> ...


 
Nuja, da kann ich mich mal wieder voll outen. Ich als Binnenheini wusste das nicht. Das letzte mal, das ich mit nem Kutter von Deutschland aus zum angeln gefahren bin war so um 1985. Weiß nicht, ob das damals auch schon Pflicht war und ob ich meinen Fischereischein überhaupt dabei hatte. Ich bin auch ehrlich genug zu behaupten, dass ich mich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit vorher nicht erkundigt hätte. Es erscheint mir einfach viel zu abwegig. Nun, von mir aus, wir leben ja schließlich in Deutschland.
Dennoch finde ich die Verhältnismäßigkeit solcher Kontrollen auf dem Meer definitiv nicht gegeben. Das soll aber kein Grund sein, einen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen. Ist halt meine Meinung. Schließlich kontrolliert die GSG9 auch keine Parksünder. 
Wenn denn dann unbedingt Kontrollen sein müssen, warum dann nicht von den dafür zuständigen Fischereiaufsehern ( sind die da überhaupt zuständig ? ) im Hafen beim Einlaufen ?


----------



## Stefan6 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hier im Hamburger Hafen kontrollieren Fischeriaufsicht und Waschpo die Fischereischeine und das ist auch gut so.Gehört auch zum Zuständigkeitsbereich der Waschpo.Denn es gab hier deswegen schon probleme,weil die Waschpo es nicht machte.
Seit dem verstärkt kontrolliert wird,sind bestimmte Schwarzangler verschwunden.#6


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn denn dann unbedingt Kontrollen sein müssen, warum dann nicht von den dafür zuständigen Fischereiaufsehern ( sind die da überhaupt zuständig ? ) im Hafen beim Einlaufen ?



Weil dann die Ruten schon eingepackt sind und solche Sprüche kommen würden wie ." Ich habe nicht geangelt,ich trage nur die Sachen für jemanden"
- wie willst du da Jemanden das Gegenteil beweisen ?

Uli


----------



## beschu (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

noch ein kleiner Zusatz für M/V und besonders für rostock bez. W.münde:zu Jahresbeginn und zur Heringszeit wird hier besonders stark kontrolliert(meine pers.Erfahrung).das Problem ist,das es morgens um 5.00 Uhr sehr schwer ist,eine Tageskarte für die Ostsee bez. warnow zu bekommen(wohl nur die HEM-tanke im Ü-hafen oder die aral-tanke in W-münde haben noch welche)-deshalb immer vorher im heimatlichen Angelladen welche besorgen!!!kosten wohl nur(?)5euro.Über den Betrug mit den Urlauberkarten(28euro)möchte ich mich hier nicht auslassen#q  gruss beschu


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

habe mir auch angewöhnt, meine karte beim heimischen tackledealer zu holen und zwar die jahreskarte für im mom 20 €, auch wenn ich nur 2 oder 3 mal im jahr fahre (meist öfter), ist mir das immer noch lieber, als noch zu diesen tanken gurken zu müssen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Warum eigentlich immer wieder das Gestottere mit den Tagesscheinen? Wie oben beschrieben: Jahreskarte für 20 Euro - und man hat Ruhe fürs ganze Jahr.
Und die 20,- Euro sind sicher nicht schlecht ausgegeben. MeckPomm bietet eben für diese 20,- Euro etwas, was die SH-Ostsee nicht zu bieten  hat. Hochsee, Küstenangelei, Bodden und Wieke, die einen sagenhaften Fischbestand haben. Über diese 20,- Euro mach ich mir wirklich keine Gedanken. Die sind es einfachg wert.


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Moin Moin ,


Dolfin schrieb:


> MeckPomm bietet eben für diese 20,- Euro etwas, was die SH-Ostsee nicht zu bieten  hat. Hochsee, Küstenangelei, Bodden und Wieke, die einen sagenhaften Fischbestand haben. .


naja da hätten wir auch die Nordsee und die Fischbestände bei uns sich auch nicht ohne . Eine Wertung soll das aber nicht sein . Ich finde es aber nicht ok wenn ich als S-H er in Meckpomm für etwas bezahlen muß was bei uns frei ist . Wir haben ja keine Grenzen mehr und die Ostseeküste ist Hoheitsgebiet ob nun Meck Pomm oder S-H . Bürger aus anderen Bundesländern müssen hier bei uns ja auch keinen Extra Schein haben . 

Aber nun zum Thema . Ist doch OK wenn mal die Kutter kontroliert werden . Wenn  ich mir mal vor Augen halte was da machen mitgenommen haben dann krieg ich das :v . Jetzt werden sich einge das überlegen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Danfreak (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Ich denke mal ohne Kontrollen würde keiner mehr mit ne Angel ans Wasser ziehen, da wären nur noch Handgranaten im Rucksack.
Wie ich darauf komme? 
Selbst erlebt hier im Russensektor zu DDR-Zeiten.
Und Russen sind auch *bloß* Menschen.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Vielleicht müssen die jetzt auf dem Wasser auch Quote machen,so wie auch an Land
z.B. in Köln.Aber selbst dort stürzen sie sich am liebsten auf Mofafahrer,anstatt sich um
wichtigere Polizeiaufgaben zu kümmern.Lächerlich!!!

Taxidermist


----------



## Danfreak (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

@ Taxidermist

Ich denke mal, da ist auch noch ein Erfolgserlebnis gegeben.
Wenn Du unter Einsatz deines Lebens einen Schwerverbrecher dingfest gemacht hast, der anschließend wegen "fehlender Fluchtgefahr" von der Justiz wieder freigelassen wird, verlierst Du sicher auch bald die Lust.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Ja eben Angler flüchten zu selten,und vom Kutter ist das auch ein wenig schwierig.
Ich denke,es geht bei solchen Kontrollen hauptsächlich darum,etwas ins Klabauterbuch
zu schreiben!

Taxidermist


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Moin!

Auf dem Kutter wurde ich noch nicht kontrolliert aber mit dem 
Kleinboot/Mietboot passiert es öfters- gerade am Wochenende.

Ich finde das sehr gut da ich die ganzen Führerscheine, Angelschein und Gebühren ja
nicht umsonst gemacht bzw bezahlt habe und somit wenigstens den Gedanken pflegen
kann dieses nicht umsonst gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

An die wirklich bösen Buben kommen die ja gar nicht ran,die tummeln sich doch drausen
vor der 12 Meilenzone und betreiben Raubfischerei,machen unsere Berufsfischerei kaputt,
oder machen mal die Bilge klar.Dort hat die gemeine Mehlmütze doch ohnehin nur Beobachterfunktion.Da ist es doch naheliegend Freizeitskipper,Angler und die eigenen B.Fischer zu belästigen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Je mehr Kontrollen, desto besser für die richtigen Angler, desto schlechter für alle Raubfischer etc..
Und gerade in S-H und M-V kann man problemlos auch nen Touristenschein kriegen.
Ich sehe da keinerlei Problem und begrüße das sogar.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Natürlich ist es nicht zu viel verlangt sich an die bestehenden Regeln zu halten,wie sich um Angelscheine bemühen e.t.c..Dieses von Zeit zu Zeit zu kontrollieren gehört dazu,man
kann auch nicht nachvollziehen,wie oft das tatsächlich geschieht.Nur stellt man sich bei
all den Problemen rund ums Wasser,berechtigter Weise die Frage ob es nicht weitaus
wichtigere Aufgaben gibt als sich permanent um Kleinvieh zu kümmern.
In der Reihenfolge etwa:
Umweltvergehen
Raubfischerei/und zwar nicht die von ein paar Anglern
Diebstähle in Häfen
Nebenerwerbsfischerei

Ich könnte die Liste noch fortführen.

Taxidermist


----------



## raubangler (11. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Je mehr Kontrollen, desto besser für die richtigen Angler, desto schlechter für alle Raubfischer etc..
> ...



Unter 'etc' fallen dann natürlich auch die Kutterbetreiber.

Die könnten ihre Gäste aber zumindestens vor einer Kontrolle warnen.
Ein Radar haben sie ja alle.
Und schwupps, wird aus einer Angeltour eine Kaffeefahrt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Taxidermist
Das Internet hat einen großen Vorteil - und einen großen Nachteil: Jeder kann hier seinen Schwachsinn verbreiten. Dinge vermischen zusammenrühren und dann einen Brei daraus machen , der den eigenen dümmlichen Vorurteilen gerecht wird. Mehr ist dein Statement nicht wert.
Hornhecht Eutin
Ich kenne die Küsten beider Bundesländer sehr genau - und auch die Angelmöglichkeiten. SH ist für mich das Land der vernetzten Strände, der versenkten schwarzen  Netze ( gerade vor deiner unmittelbaren Heimat ) und einer ziemlichen Abzocke um alles andere herum. Wenn du mir nun noch die Reviere in SH nennst, die einen Hechtbestand aufweisen,
wie es ihn in Schweden, Irland und Finnland zusammen so nicht gibt. Einen Platz an der SH Küste bezeichnest, wo ich einen schönen Eimer Barsche am Tag in entsprechenden Größen fangen kann. Vielleicht noch ein Lachsrevier, welches nicht einmal im Jahr einen Fisch produziert, sonder wo du jeden Tag diese Traumfische fangen kannst - ja dann kannst du behaupten, MeckPomm übervorteilt mit 20,- Euro Jahresgebühr die Angler.


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

@dolfin
ich kenne die fischgründe in sh noch nicht, erst ostern fahre ich das erste mal dorthin, aber die von dir beschriebenen gründe würden doch eher dazu führen, in sh auch einen erlaubnisschein einzuführen, denn eigentlich sollen die gebühren dafür doch für schutz und hege eingesetzt werden, wobei mir das im greifswalder bodden oder auch um hiddenee oder rügen auch nicht so ganz klar ist, welche maßnahmen dort ergriffen werden, die es in sh nicht gibt. und wenn du hornhecht eutin dazu aufforderst, dir gleiche fischgründe zu zeigen, dann zeige ihm doch vorher gleiche küstenstrukturen und gewässer in sh, dann wäre ein vergleich sinnvoll.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Leopard afrika
Ich kenne beide Küsten und dazu fast komplett Langeland und Fyn. Was der Unterschied ist, habe ich doch gesagt: Auch im MeckPomm ärgern sich die Leute über Stellnetze. Es ist aber nur ein Furz dessen, was in SH abgeht. Diese ganze Hobbyfischerblase gibts im MP einfach nicht.
Und Reviere: Greifswalder Bodden, Peene, Strelasund und so weiter und so fort für Hecht, Barsch und Zander. Rügen als Lachsinseln.., viele weitere Bodden. Der "Hochseebereich" und die offene Küste ist strukturell vergleichbar - nicht aber die Netzbelastungen. Die 20,- Euro sind gut angelegt - finde ich. Aber ich kann auch sehr gut damit leben, wenn sich der
anglerische Druck mehr im Westen auswirkt...


----------



## norge_klaus (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Mal noch ganz was anderes. Kann man in MeckPomm den Schein an der Küste an Tankstellen kaufen ? Habe da mal sowas gehört.

Gruß norge-klaus


----------



## Fxxxxx (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ... Auch im MeckPomm ärgern sich die Leute über Stellnetze. Es ist aber nur ein Furz dessen, was in SH abgeht. ...


 

Echt, man kann also Netze in 3 Reihen, die fast durchgängig an allen für den Brandungsangler interessanten Stellen der MV-Küste stehen, wobei das erste Netz teilweise ca 60 - 80m vom Ufer entfernt steht, noch toppen ;+ :q |sagnix


Und bei den Zuwegen kommen dann auch noch mal Typen, stellen einen Parkautomat hin und greifen ordentlich Kohle ab - und für die Nacht wird schnell ein Parkverbotsschild hingestellt, damit auch noch der örtliche Abschlepper was vom Kuchen abbekommt.


Zum Thema: ich bin auch für Kontrollen. Wenns nur mal die richtigen treffen würden --> und zwar unsere osteuropäischen Reisser. Aber die haben wohl ne Wildcard #d


----------



## Fxxxxx (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Mal noch ganz was anderes. Kann man in MeckPomm den Schein an der Küste an Tankstellen kaufen ? Habe da mal sowas gehört.
> 
> Gruß norge-klaus


 

Jo, es gibt/gab einige Tankstellen, welche die Karten verkaufen. 
Welche Tankstellen momentan noch Karten verkaufen weiß ich nicht.
Zumindest schmeißen aber immer mehr Angelläden die Karten aus dem Programm, weil sie keinen Cent daran verdienen UND für die Karte in Vorkasse gehen UND für nicht verkaufte Karten das Geld nicht zurückbekommen |bigeyes


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hallo Fritze, wo sollen diese 3 Reihen Netze denn stehen? Ich fahre mit dem Boot wirklich viel Kilometer Küste in Meckpomm ab. Netzprobleme gibts hauptsächlich zwischen Travemünde und Wismar. Danach sieht man nur noch wenig davon. Aber nenn doch mal en paar Ecken, wo es so sein soll. Würde mich wirklich interessieren.
Ich weiß - alles ein bischen off topic. Wenns interessiert, können wir ja noch n anderes Thema aufmachen.


----------



## Pete (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

ich finds durchaus richtig, dass hier auch auf den kuttern kontrolliert wird...ich kann mich noch an großtönende worte  ehemaliger hier postender mitglieder erinnern, die es nicht für nötig erachteten, einen für deutschland gültigen fischereischein  zu erwerben mit der begründung, dass sie eh nur in norwegen angeln würden...

genau diese leute haben dann auf anderer ebene gemeinschaftliche kuttertouren organisiert und natürlich fleißig mitgeangelt...#d


----------



## Danfreak (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

@ fritze


Zum Thema: ich bin auch für Kontrollen. Wenns nur mal die richtigen treffen würden --> und zwar unsere osteuropäischen Reisser. Aber die haben wohl ne Wildcard #d[/QUOTE]

Ich war letzte Woche an der Ryck in Greifswald. 17 Angler sind gerade am Angeln und Kontrolle durch Waschpo ist auch gerade in Gange. Durch Gesprächsfetzen die ich so mitbekommen habe kann ich Dir versichern, kein Ausländer dabei.
Als die Kontrolle beim drittletzten Angler angekommen ist, waren die ersten schon wieder beim reißen. Etwa 10min nach der Kontrolle waren durchgängig alle Angler beim Reißen, außer einem der mit einem DS-system und damit regelgerecht fischte.

Wenn ich das hier so verfolge, sind Kontrollen nach der vorherrschenden Meinung schon angebracht, natürlich nur bei den Anderen und nicht bei mir.#d


----------



## Fxxxxx (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Fritze, wo sollen diese 3 Reihen Netze denn stehen? Ich fahre mit dem Boot wirklich viel Kilometer Küste in Meckpomm ab. Netzprobleme gibts hauptsächlich zwischen Travemünde und Wismar. Danach sieht man nur noch wenig davon. Aber nenn doch mal en paar Ecken, wo es so sein soll. Würde mich wirklich interessieren.
> Ich weiß - alles ein bischen off topic. Wenns interessiert, können wir ja noch n anderes Thema aufmachen.


 

Fangen an in Rerik und gehen hoch bis zum Darß. Hier noch ein Beitrag aus dem Dezember:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1889418&postcount=94

Die erste Reihe stand unmittelbar in Ufernähe. Eine zweite Reihe ca. 300 weit draußen und am Horizont waren dann noch weitere Fähnchen zu sehen.
Für den Brandungsangler ist es übrigens egal, ob hinter einer Reihe, die unmittelbar in Ufernähe steht, noch weitere Reihen sind :q

Ganz dreiste Fischer fangen mit ihren Reihen auch an den Brückenköpfen an oder direkt an den Steinmolen.

Wie gesagt, konnte mir kaum vorstellen, dass das noch zu toppen ist - zumal in SH ein 200m Abstand von Netzen zur Uferlinie gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist. Nach meinen Kenntnisstand (#c) gibt es eine solche gesetzliche Regelung in MV nicht.


----------



## Fxxxxx (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Danfreak schrieb:


> @ fritze
> ...
> Wenn ich das hier so verfolge, sind Kontrollen nach der vorherrschenden Meinung schon angebracht, natürlich nur bei den Anderen und nicht bei mir.#d


 

Kann mich nicht erinnern, eine solche Meinung kundgetan zu haben.


Zu deiner Kontrolle: tjo, keine ausländischen Gesprächsfetzen mitbekommen - kein Wunder, dass ihr von den Kontroleuren angefahren worden wurdet, denn von osteuropäischen Anglern besetzte Stellen werden von den Kontrolleuren gerne gemieden |rolleyes.
Und man kann es den Kontrolleuren nicht mal verübeln, denn schließlich wollen diese ja auch wieder gesund zu Kind und Frau nach Hause kommen.


----------



## Danfreak (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

@Fritze

da steht was von *vorherrschender Meinung* und nicht von *Deiner*.


----------



## Fxxxxx (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

jo, und ?  habe ich gelesen - hat mich aber nicht daran gehindert, meine Meinung nochmals zu unterstreichen und mich von der gemutmaßten  "vorherrschenden" Meinung auszuschließen - zumal ich zitiert wurde und der Beitrag auch an mich gerichtet war.


----------



## Master Hecht (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Also ich finde das nicht inbedingt so gut ich weiß noch vor zwei jahren hatte ich auch noch keinen schein und bin so mit nem kutter gefahren... wir haben doch alle mal angefangen...


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Du hast recht - Stoltera hab ich auch schon was gesehen. Ich sehe die Geschichte immer etwas aus der Sicht der Trollingangler. Da stören mich die strandnahen Netze zwar auch, weil mir die Jungs in der Wathose wirklich leid tun und ich es auch aus anderen Gründen schlecht finde. Aber in SH stehen die Dinger nur etwas weiter draußen und richten genauso großen Schaden an. Dazu kommen aber dort noch immer "schwarze Netze". Die sind einfach nicht richtig gekennzeichnet und du hast keine Chance und hängst da drin. In neustadt liegt der ganze Steg voll mit Booten irgendwelcher Nebenerwerbsfischer. Das gleich gilt für andere Städte. Oft hat man Probleme überhaupt durchzublicken.
Was solls.Ich finde es einfach unfair, die 20 Euro pro Jahr für überzogen darzustellen. Aber wers nicht zahlen will, kann ja in SH bleiben.


----------



## Freelander (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



raubangler schrieb:


> Tja,
> bisher dachte ich, unsere Polizisten wären überlastet und unterbezahlt.
> Und siehe da, beide Vermutungen wurden wiederlegt.
> 
> ...


 

Tja und schon wieder einer der keine Ahnung hat#c.
Würdest Du die aktuelle Presse und Medien verfolgen dann wüßtest Du das das schon längst Gang und Gebe ist.
Nicht immer nur Soaps und son Dreck schauen auch mal NTV oder andere Nachrichtensender ansehehn und da nicht immer vorbei zappen.:g
Letztes Jahr die Bundespolizei im Nautilus-Einsatz auf Malta mit anderen Polizeien der EU-Mitgliedstaaten um Illegale Migration aus den afrikanischen Staaten in die EU zu verhindern und die Migranten aus Seenot im Mittelmeer zu retten und Schleuser ausfindig zu machen.#h
War ein großer Bericht drüber im Fernsehen.:m


----------



## Fishzilla (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hallo.
Was für eine Diskussion.
Werden keine Kontrollen durchgeführt, ist das Gejammer groß und alle schreien nach verschärften Kontrollen. Siehe auch unter *Warum wird so wenig kontrolliert?*
Wird man dann aber selber an seinen eh schon kurzen und kostbaren Angeltag kontrolliert, kommen Aussagen, an den mein Essen ans Tageslicht drängt.
Bei manchen Beiträgen liegt mir die Vermutung nah, wer sowas öffentlich schreibt und es zur seiner Meinung macht und diese auch vertritt, wird am Angelschein geistlich scheitern.

MasterHecht.
Es wäre gelogen, wenn ich sagen würde, das ich immer legal geangelt habe.
In gewisser weise kann ich deine Aussage nachvollziehen.
Es gibt aber einen Urlaubsschein, den kann man nach meinem Wissen an den Kurverwaltungen erwerben.


----------



## marv3108 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Ich hab gehört, dass man jetzt auch ein extra Angelschein braucht, wenn der Kutter in Dänische Gewässer rüber fährt. 

Wo bekomme ich so einen her? Auf dem Kutter? Habt Ihr einen? Auf See weiß ich doch gar nicht wo ich bin|kopfkrat, muss mich der Kapitän nicht vorher aufklären oder das ansagen???


----------



## Kistenmann (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Was für eine Diskussion.
> Werden keine Kontrollen durchgeführt, ist das Gejammer groß und alle schreien nach verschärften Kontrollen. Siehe auch unter *Warum wird so wenig kontrolliert?*
> Wird man dann aber selber an seinen eh schon kurzen und kostbaren Angeltag kontrolliert, kommen Aussagen, an den mein Essen ans Tageslicht drängt.
> Bei manchen Beiträgen liegt mir die Vermutung nah, wer sowas öffentlich schreibt und es zur seiner Meinung macht und diese auch vertritt, wird am Angelschein geistlich scheitern.


Hey Fishzilla!
Liegt es daran, dass wir beide aus dem Süden HH kommen #c
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Wie mans macht.....verkehrt scheint es immer zu sein.
Wenn ich dann noch von Leuten höre, die meinen, auf einem Kutter braucht man keinen Angelschein #q Hut ab #d


----------



## raubangler (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Freelander schrieb:


> Tja und schon wieder einer der keine Ahnung hat#c.
> Würdest Du die aktuelle Presse und Medien verfolgen dann wüßtest Du das das schon längst Gang und Gebe ist.
> Nicht immer nur Soaps und son Dreck schauen auch mal NTV oder andere Nachrichtensender ansehehn und da nicht immer vorbei zappen.:g
> Letztes Jahr die Bundespolizei im Nautilus-Einsatz auf Malta mit anderen Polizeien der EU-Mitgliedstaaten um Illegale Migration aus den afrikanischen Staaten in die EU zu verhindern und die Migranten aus Seenot im Mittelmeer zu retten und Schleuser ausfindig zu machen.#h
> War ein großer Bericht drüber im Fernsehen.:m




Na, dann sind wir aber alle froh, dass wir so schlaue Köpfe wie Dich haben.
Das war übrigens der ehemalige Grenzschutz und nicht die Waschpo.....

Und die Aktion war ein Reinfall, da sich fast niemand (Griechenland ausgenommen) ernsthaft daran beteiligt hatte.

Aber Kutter kontrollieren können die deutschen Beamten.
Ist ja auch nicht so anstrengend, wie Speedboote zu verfolgen.
ICH WILL MEINE STEUERGELDER WIEDERHABEN!!!!


----------



## donlotis (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hallo, Schein-Kontrolle auf dem Kutter finde ich gut...! #6
Auf dem alten Nürburgring darf auch niemand ohne Führerschein rumheizen!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Freelander (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na, dann sind wir aber alle froh, dass wir so schlaue Köpfe wie Dich haben.
> Das war übrigens der ehemalige Grenzschutz und nicht die Waschpo.....
> 
> Und die Aktion war ein Reinfall, da sich fast niemand (Griechenland ausgenommen) ernsthaft daran beteiligt hatte.
> ...


 

Anscheinend bist Du ja ganz schön oberschlau:q. Erstmal war das nicht der ehemalige Grenzschutz sondern die heutige Bundespolizei.
Da meine ich erstmal die Organisation als solche,wo übrigens auch die Küstenwache zu zählt,die wiederum tatsächlich noch nicht mit ihren Booten im Mitellmeer Patrolie fahren.
Der Bundesgrenzschutz ist durch das Gesetz zur Umbennung des Bundesgrenschutzes in Bundespolizei am 01.06.2005 in Bundespolizei umbenannt worden ergo kann das ja wohl 2006 und 2007schlecht der BGS gewesen sein:q.
Zweitens woher nimmst Du denn die Weisheit das sich nur Griechenland und die BPOL daran beteiligt haben?
Mir ist bekannt das Malta,Frankreich,Griechenland,Italien und Deutschland dabei waren.
Ob das ein Reinfall war kannst Du doch aus deiner Froschperspektive gar nicht beurteilen.
Speedboote zu verfolgen ist im übrigen auch nicht wirklich schwierig,
da kommen die Patrolienboote vielleicht nicht mit,aber wofür gibt es Hubschrauber.
Ich finde die Steuergelder  sind doch gut angelegt|supergri zumindest im Bereich der Polzei.#h


----------



## raubangler (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Freelander schrieb:


> Anscheinend bist Du ja ganz schön oberschlau:q. Erstmal war das nicht der ehemalige Grenzschutz sondern die heutige Bundespolizei.
> Da meine ich erstmal die Organisation als solche,wo übrigens auch die Küstenwache zu zählt,die wiederum tatsächlich noch nicht mit ihren Booten im Mitellmeer Patrolie fahren.
> Der Bundesgrenzschutz ist durch das Gesetz zur Umbennung des Bundesgrenschutzes in Bundespolizei am 01.06.2005 in Bundespolizei umbenannt worden ergo kann das ja wohl 2006 und 2007schlecht der BGS gewesen sein:q.
> Zweitens woher nimmst Du denn die Weisheit das sich nur Griechenland und die BPOL daran beteiligt haben?
> ...




Versuch' mal, die Bedeutung der Wörter 'ehemalig' und 'ernsthaft' herauszufinden.
Dann liest Du Dir mein Post nochmal durch und gut ist.


----------



## Freelander (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

|znaika:|schlaf:


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Liebe Leute,
ich habe nebenbei auch noch Post per PN zu dieser Thematik. Eigentlich möchte ich hier einmal etwas darauf hinweisen, dass der eine oder andere mal etwas in sich gehen sollte. Es ist schlichtweg Blödsinn, was hier zum Teil verzapft wird. Es ist fast schon schlimmer als beim Fußball. Offensichtlich ist hier fast jeder Fachmann für öffentliche Sicherheit und in der Lage, Gesetze, polizeiliche Organisationen und den Aufgabenvollzug zu durchblicken und dann auch noch zu kritisieren.
Wenn ich das mit einem Dachdecker oder Klempner machen würde, was sich hier einige zutrauen, würds hier sicher einen mörderischen Aufstand geben. Bildzeitungsinformationen über geplante Einsätze zur Kontrolle des ruhenden Verkehrs nach den dann vorliegenden "Informationen" anzuführen ist dabei ein zusätzlicher Niveauindikator.
Einmal wird nach Kontrolle geschrien ( aber nicht zwischen Polizei, Fischereikontrolle und ehrenamtlichen Hilfssherrifs unterschieden ) und wenn man dann selbst kontrolliert wird, war das verschwendetes Steuergeld oder einfach eine Frechheit. Tolles Niveau!

Leute, ihr redet hier über Menschen, die ganz eng an gesetzliche Vorgaben gebunden sind. Diese Vorgaben stammen letztendlich von Politikern, die ihr gewählt habt. Diese Polizisten werden jeden Tag angegriffen und jeden Tag werden viele verletzt und einige im Jahr sogar getötet. Diese dann als Mehlmützen und in ähnlich blöder Art anzumachen ist schon einmal etwas flach. Ich halte es schlichtweg für etwas daneben, wenn diese dann auch noch von Leuten kritisiert werden, denen bei ihrer Arbeit nicht viel mehr passieren kann, als dass sie sich den Finger in der Nase brechen oder vom Stuhl fallen.

Denkt mal etwas darüber nach.


----------



## peterws (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

1. Nochmal zum Verständnis für mich: Aauf dem Meer/an der Küste (Deutschland) braucht man doch nur den (blauen) staatlichen Angelschein, den man durch Ablegen der Prüfung (und das zahlen der Fischereiabgaben) erwirbt. Oder benötigt man zusätzlich, wie an den meisten binnengewässern, noch einen "gewässerspezifischen" Erlaubnisschein?

2. Ist doch völlig in Ordnung, dass man, bzw die Polizei, kontrollen durchführt. Sonst wäre es doch absoluter Hohn, dass überhaupt einen Schein benötigt. Natürlich gibt es größere Verbrechen in der Welt, als "Schwarzangeln". Aber auch das Verstößt gegen Deutsches Recht und gehört, vor Allem vor dem Hintergrund von Fischeiabgaben, von denen alle Angler einen Nutzen haben (sollten), geahndet.


----------



## raubangler (12. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*



peterws schrieb:


> 1. Nochmal zum Verständnis für mich: Aauf dem Meer/an der Küste (Deutschland) braucht man doch nur den (blauen) staatlichen Angelschein, den man durch Ablegen der Prüfung (und das zahlen der Fischereiabgaben) erwirbt. Oder benötigt man zusätzlich, wie an den meisten binnengewässern, noch einen "gewässerspezifischen" Erlaubnisschein?
> ....



Kleine Info am Rande:
Die niedersächsische Küste ist scheinfrei.
Dazu zählen übrigens auch die Seeschiffahrtsstrassen (Elbe bis Hamburg).

Wer also ohne Schein auf'n Kutter will und Angst vor Kontrollen hat, kann immer noch von Niedersachsen aus auf die Nordsee.
Es gibt dort einige Angelkutter.
Die Nordsee ist auch maritimer und 'sportlicher' als die Ostsee.


----------



## forelle03 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

@ Peterws

zu1) Ich weiss es auch nicht 100% tig. Ich komme auch aus NRW und habe meinen Fischereischein ca.30 Jahre.

zu2) Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.|good:

Desweiteren kann ich nur nocheinmal sagen, daß wir doch alle in einem Boot sitzen und unserem schönen Hobby nachgehen wollen.
 Es sollte jeder nur einbischen Rücksicht auf den anderen nehmen und ersteinmal den eigenen Dreck vor seiner Haustür entfernen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> ich habe nebenbei auch noch Post per PN zu dieser Thematik. Eigentlich möchte ich hier einmal etwas darauf hinweisen, dass der eine oder andere mal etwas in sich gehen sollte. Es ist schlichtweg Blödsinn, was hier zum Teil verzapft wird. Es ist fast schon schlimmer als beim Fußball. Offensichtlich ist hier fast jeder Fachmann für öffentliche Sicherheit und in der Lage, Gesetze, polizeiliche Organisationen und den Aufgabenvollzug zu durchblicken und dann auch noch zu kritisieren.
> Wenn ich das mit einem Dachdecker oder Klempner machen würde, was sich hier einige zutrauen, würds hier sicher einen mörderischen Aufstand geben. Bildzeitungsinformationen über geplante Einsätze zur Kontrolle des ruhenden Verkehrs nach den dann vorliegenden "Informationen" anzuführen ist dabei ein zusätzlicher Niveauindikator.
> Einmal wird nach Kontrolle geschrien ( aber nicht zwischen Polizei, Fischereikontrolle und ehrenamtlichen Hilfssherrifs unterschieden ) und wenn man dann selbst kontrolliert wird, war das verschwendetes Steuergeld oder einfach eine Frechheit. Tolles Niveau!
> ...


 

Ich muss Dir in gewisser Weise recht geben. Polizist zu sein ist sicherlich kein Zuckerschlecken. Egal ob auf dem Wasser oder zu Lande. Und nötig sind sie auch, keine Frage. In so fern finde ich es auch überzogen, wenn hier auf die Polizei eingeprügelt wird. Die kriegen auch Ihre Vorgaben, was sie wo und wann zu kontrollieren haben. 
Abgesehen davon ist die Ganze Diskussion von der ursprünglichen Thematik abgewichen.

*Es geht darum, dass auf einem gewerblichen Angelkutter auf offenem Meer die Fischereischeine kontrolliert werden.* 
Nicht um Sportbootführerscheine und auch nicht um Kontrollen an Binnengewässern. 
Daraus jetzt abzuleiten, dass man gar keine Kontrollen mehr braucht ist genauso daneben, wie die Polizei im allgemeinen zu verunglimpfen. 
Ich geb auch gerne zu, dass ich bei meinem ersten posting eher den Kutter auf der Nordsee vor Augen hatte. Man möge einem Süßwasserangler das nachsehen. 

Und um auf den Ausgangspost zurückzukommen bleibe ich dabei.
Einen Kutter mit Makrelen- oder Dorschanglern zu entern um die Fischereischeine zu kontrollieren ist nach m.M. nicht verhältnismäßig. Und mich würde brennend interessieren, was ein Polizist, der zu solchen Kontrollen befohlen wird, darüber denkt.


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

"Und um auf den Ausgangspost zurückzukommen bleibe ich dabei.
Einen Kutter mit Makrelen- oder Dorschanglern zu entern um die Fischereischeine zu kontrollieren ist nach m.M. nicht verhältnismäßig."

warum soll das nicht verhältnismäßig sein.wann sollen denn sonst die scheine kontrolliert werden.
eine andere variante wäre noch wenn die kutterkpitäne darauf achten würden,daß jeder der auf ihren kuttern angelt die entsprechenden papiere dabei hat.aber wie soll das wieder kontrolliert werden ob die kapitäne sich dran halten.

gruß antonio


----------



## Mühlkoppe (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



antonio schrieb:


> warum soll das nicht verhältnismäßig sein.wann sollen denn sonst die scheine kontrolliert werden.
> eine andere variante wäre noch wenn die kutterkpitäne darauf achten würden,daß jeder der auf ihren kuttern angelt die entsprechenden papiere dabei hat.aber wie soll das wieder kontrolliert werden ob die kapitäne sich dran halten.
> 
> gruß antonio


Hi,

Verhältnismäßigkeit definiert sich über Aufwand und Nutzen. Wenn man sich mal überlegt, welchen Aufwand es bedeutet Dorschangler mitten auf hoher See zu kontrolieren und das dem möglichen "Erfolg" einen Angler ohne Schein zu erwischen gegenüberstellt, dann kann man mit Fug und Recht von fehlender Verhältnismäßigkeit sprechen.
Übrigens gibst du ja auch gleich eine Antwort auf die Frage, wie das denn sonst geregelt werden kann: Der Kapitän kontrolliert, wenn die Kundschaft an Bord geht. Eine Kontrolle der Kontrolle kann man sich schenken meine ich. Dann gibt es auch noch die Möglichkeit vor den Auslaufen oder bei der Rückkehr zu kontrollieren. Auch das würde Aufwand sparen. Alles Andere sieht ein bißchen nach "Rambo" aus.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Fishzilla (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Verhältnismäßigkeit definiert sich über Aufwand und Nutzen. Wenn man sich mal überlegt, welchen Aufwand es bedeutet Dorschangler mitten auf hoher See zu kontrolieren und das dem möglichen "Erfolg" einen Angler ohne Schein zu erwischen gegenüberstellt, dann kann man mit Fug und Recht von fehlender Verhältnismäßigkeit sprechen.
> Ich denke mal, es geht nicht darum einen einzelnen Angler zu erwischen sondern um Präsenz zu zeigen.
> ...



Mit Grüßen Stefan


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

eine kontrolle der kontrolle ist aber notwendig da gibt es genügend beispiele,daß es ohne nicht funktioniert. forellenpuffbesitzer, ausgabe von alkohol oder zigaretten an jugendliche,
alterskontrollen in disco usw.usw.
und an entsprechende bestimmungen wird sich nur gehalten wenn das risiko erwischt zu werden sehr groß ist das ist nun mal leider so und das kannst du und ich auch nicht ändern,leider.
klar wäre es schöner wenn es nicht so laufen müßte aber da ist eben der risikofaktor mensch im spiel,bei vielen sachen ist es ja schon zum volkssport geworden gegen irgendwelche bestimmungen zu verstoßen oder diese zu ignorieren.

gruß antonio


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hi, 

ich finde es voll kommen legetim, dass die Polizei die Papiere kontrolliert. Wer keinen Angelschein hat darf halt hier nicht angeln. Punkt aus ob das jetzt am See oder im Meer ist.  Wenn euch die Polizi am See kontrolliert meckert auch keiner rum......


----------



## Mühlkoppe (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hi nochmal,

ich stelle mir das so vor:

Laß den Kapitän kontrollieren, ob seine Gäste alle befugt sind zu angeln. Gekoppelt an diese Kontrolle ist die Sanktion, dass ein Kutterbesitzer, sollte er (wiederholt) Gäste mitnehmen, die über keinen Fischereischein verfügen, seine Lizenz verliert. Was glaubst du, wie genau der zukünftig seinen Job machen wird?

Nochmal zum Thema Verhältnismäßigkeit:
Welche Strafen drohen denn, wenn man beim Makrelenfischen ohne Fischereischein angetroffen wird? Handelt es sich dann nicht um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit? Also etwa analog einer geringen Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung? 
Dann ist das Meer ja auch nicht grade mit Kuttern übersät, so dass man sagen könnte ein Ausflug mit dem Polizeiboot lohnt sich. Um nochmal einen Vergleich zu wagen: Keine Polizeistreife würde sich auf einer wenig befahrenen Nebenstraße aufbauen, um da die Geschwindigkeitskontrolle durchzuführen, da gibt es lohnendere Stellen...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Also, ich finde es äußerst verhältnismäßig, wenn ein Streifenboot, was ja viele weitere Aufgaben wahrnimmt, in einer ruhigen Zeit Kontrollen durchführt. Aber das gefällt ja nicht, weil Beamte ja sowieso schlafen. Wenn sie dann aber mal arbeiten, ists auch nicht gut.
Es ist dann auch noch besonders verhältnismäßig, wenn auf einem Schiff gleich 40 Kontrollen durchgeführt werden können - und die derzeit nicht kontrollierten durften doch sicher solange weiter pilken. Oder hat man alle zum Rapport antreten lassen?
Wir sind übrigens auch schon mit mehreren Trollingbooten kontrolliert worden: Nur 3 Mann an Bord, angeln komplett einstellen, alle 9 Ruten, Bords usw. reinnehmen, Kontrolle und anschließend alles wieder aufbauen. Zeitverlust: Eine volle halbe Stunde. Klagen hat keiner von uns hier reingestellt.


----------



## Kistenmann (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Verhältnismäßigkeit:
> Welche Strafen drohen denn, wenn man beim Makrelenfischen ohne Fischereischein angetroffen wird? Handelt es sich dann nicht um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit? Also etwa analog einer geringen Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung?


Nö, ganz und gar nicht. Wir reden hier von Straftaten.


> *Fischwilderei* ist nach § 293 des deutschen Strafgesetzbuches die Verletzung eines fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrecht dadurch, dass jemand unberechtigt fischt oder eine Sache, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegt, sich zueignet, beschädigt oder zerstört. Sie wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> Die Fischwilderei trifft nur auf Fische in Gewässern zu, die herrenlos sind. Bei Privatgewässern und Teichen handelt es sich bei dem unerlaubten Fang von Fischen nicht um Fischwilderei, sondern um Diebstahl nach § 242 StGB. Die Tathandlung ist nicht allein gegen Fische gerichtet. Fische im Sinne des Fischereirechts sind auch Neunaugen, Krebse und Muscheln. Wer unter der Fischwilderei gefangene Fische ankauft und weiterveräußert, macht sich der Hehlerei nach § 259 StGB strafbar.
> Für die Tatbestandsverwirklichung der Fischwilderei ist auch die Überschreitung von Fangquoten ausreichend, soweit diese gesetzlich geregelt sind.
> Ein Strafantrag ist gemäß § 294 StGB erforderlich. Ferner können Angeln und andere Fischereigeräte nach § 295 StGB eingezogen werden.
> Quelle: wikipedia.org


----------



## Fxxxxx (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Nö, ganz und gar nicht. Wir reden hier von Straftaten.


 
Wobei die Verfahren offensichtlich fast immer wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt werden |uhoh:


----------



## hans albers (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

"fischwilderei"
wenn man seinen fischereischein vergessen hat,
und dann kontrolliert wird..|kopfkrat

wage ich zu bezweifeln...

davon abgesehen finde ich die kontrollen
auch okay,
wenn ich mir jedoch mehr an seebrücken 
und hafenanlagen wünschen würde
(da gibts immer besonders viele "spezies")

greetz
hans


----------



## Kistenmann (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



hans albers schrieb:


> "fischwilderei"
> wenn man seinen fischereischein vergessen hat,
> und dann kontrolliert wird..|kopfkrat
> 
> wage ich zu bezwiefeln...


Wer den Schein vor Ort nicht hat, der handelt sicher ordnungswidrig. Letztlich steht ein Anfangsverdacht im Raum, der bei Straftaten dem Legalitätsprinzip unterliegt, was soviel heißt wie: mündlich verwarnen und das wars gibt es nicht. Bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten schon. Da nennt sich das Opportunitätsprinzip.
Und letztlich geht es ja im Grundsatz nicht darum, etwas vergessen zu haben, sondern vielmehr um die "Schwarzangler", die gar keinen Schein haben


----------



## hans albers (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



> sondern vielmehr um die "Schwarzangler", die gar keinen Schein haben



yo .. iss schon klar

greetz
hans


----------



## raubangler (12. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Wer den Schein vor Ort nicht hat, der handelt sicher ordnungswidrig. Letztlich steht ein Anfangsverdacht im Raum, der bei Straftaten dem Legalitätsprinzip unterliegt, was soviel heißt wie: mündlich verwarnen und das wars gibt es nicht. Bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten schon. Da nennt sich das Opportunitätsprinzip.
> Und letztlich geht es ja im Grundsatz nicht darum, etwas vergessen zu haben, sondern vielmehr um die "Schwarzangler", die gar keinen Schein haben



Wie wird denn nun Kutter-Schwarzangeln in der Praxis verfolgt?

Alles was ich bisher finden konnte, stammt aus S-H.
Und dort wird Schwarzangeln auf'm Kutter immer nur als Ordnungswidrigkeit bezeichnet.

Von Fischwilderei ist nur die Rede, wenn z.B. Berufsfischer zuviele Reusen ausgelegt haben.

Eine verstärkte Kontrolle auf den Angelkuttern ist ja auch nicht so verkehrt.
Dann machen die eben dicht.
Im Gegenzug kann dann die Fangquote für die Berufsfischer erhöht werden.....


----------



## Kistenmann (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wie wird denn nun Kutter-Schwarzangeln in der Praxis verfolgt?


Also, ich habe gerade mal mit fundierter Stelle kommuniziert.
Wenn bei einer Kontrolle jemand keinen Fischereischein vorlegen kann, so gibt es einen "Kontrollbericht". Der Kontrollierte hat dann 14 Tage Zeit, seinen Schein bei einer Polizeidienststelle vorzuzeigen. Bis dahin liegt eine Owi vor und kostet 10€.
Sind die 14 Tage verstrichen wird der Kontrollbericht an das zuständige Fischereiamt geschickt und von dort wird weiterverfolgt. Kommt man dort zu dem Ergebnis, dass der Kontrollierte gar keinen Schein hat, so wird Anzeige erstattet.
Was dann mit dem Verfahren passiert liegt im Auge des zuständigen Richters. Beim Erstverstoß sicherlich eine Einstellung oder Geldbuße.....wenn dann aber ein "Mehrfachtäter" gezogen wurde, so kann es dann bis zum Strafverfahren kommen, wie auch immer das ausgehen mag |wavey:


----------



## Lümmy (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Also, ich habe gerade mal mit fundierter Stelle kommuniziert.
> Wenn bei einer Kontrolle jemand keinen Fischereischein vorlegen kann, so gibt es einen "Kontrollbericht". Der Kontrollierte hat dann 14 Tage Zeit, seinen Schein bei einer Polizeidienststelle vorzuzeigen. Bis dahin liegt eine Owi vor und kostet 10€.
> Sind die 14 Tage verstrichen wird der Kontrollbericht an das zuständige Fischereiamt geschickt und von dort wird weiterverfolgt. Kommt man dort zu dem Ergebnis, dass der Kontrollierte gar keinen Schein hat, so wird Anzeige erstattet.
> Was dann mit dem Verfahren passiert liegt im Auge des zuständigen Richters. Beim Erstverstoß sicherlich eine Einstellung oder Geldbuße.....wenn dann aber ein "Mehrfachtäter" gezogen wurde, so kann es dann bis zum Strafverfahren kommen, wie auch immer das ausgehen mag |wavey:


 
Ich bin dir wirklich Kistenmann. Endlich mal jemand der hier wirklich Ahnung hat und sich mit Gesetzen auskennt. Und das nicht nur mit Halbwissen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja nichts mehr sagen, aber langsam fängt das doch noch an hier lustig zu werden....

Nur Gott sei dank ist der andere Kerl weg, mit dem ich vorher hier die Gespräche geführt habe(Namen vergessen)

Ist zwar kein sinnvoller Post, aber musste ich mal gesagt haben....

Gruß Lümmy


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Also, ich habe gerade mal mit fundierter Stelle kommuniziert.
> Wenn bei einer Kontrolle jemand keinen Fischereischein vorlegen kann, so gibt es einen "Kontrollbericht". Der Kontrollierte hat dann 14 Tage Zeit, seinen Schein bei einer Polizeidienststelle vorzuzeigen. Bis dahin liegt eine Owi vor und kostet 10€.



|good:

Genau so kenn ich das auch wenn die Papiere morgens das
warme Handschuhfach nicht verlassen wollen :q
Bis jetzt gab es aber immer "Mengenrabatt" da ja alle
Papiere (FS, SBF, Registrierung) in einem Etui sind :vik:
Also drei Dokumente vergessen und nur einmal 10Teuros bezahlen.


----------



## blinkerputzer (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Ich bin sogar dafür,einen Jahres-Küsten-Angelschein in Höhe von ca. 20,-€ einzuführen, der dann auch für das Kutterangeln benötigt wird.
Unter einer Bedingung: Die Einnahmen kommen den Vereinen bzw. den Institutionen zugute, die für den Besatz mit Meerforelle und Dorsch bzw. für die Pflege der Laichgewässer sorgen.

Warum eigentlich nicht??

Gruß "b"


----------



## Fishzilla (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

@ Ingo
Danke für die Info.
Endlich Licht im Tunnel und Schluss mit Vermutungen.
@blinkerputzer
Gute Idee.
Wird das nicht im Osten auch so praktiziert?
Dann wird es aber einen Aufschrei geben.
Fangen wollen alle aber nichts Bezahlen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



big mama schrieb:


> Danke für die Info !!
> Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß viele Petrijünger auf den Kuttern von diesem Gesetz keine Ahnung haben. #d#d
> Da muss wohl für Aufklärung auf den Kuttern gesorgt werden.
> Nicht das die Wapo plötzlich ne neue Einnahmequelle hat|abgelehn.


120 euro in mc.pom. wenn du nichts hast.der kapitän ist fein raus der fährt dich nur spazieren.in dänemark ist das seit kurzen anders da wird der kapitän wenn er sich die papiere nicht hat zeigen lassen mitbestraft.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Eigentlich kann das doch in MeckPomm garnicht passieren. Du brauchst den Küstenschein. Den bekommst du, wenn du entweder der Fischereischein hast oder den Touristenschein in Anspruch nimmst.
In SH kann das durchaus zu Problemen kommen, da man dort eben keine zusätzlichen schein benötigt und dann eventuell davon ausgeht, man braucht garnichts. Allerdings ist das jedem seine eigene Angelegenheit, sich zu erkundigen. Wenn man sieht, wieviele Gedanken sich über Köder und Köderfarben gemacht werden, sollten auch noch 1% Aufmerksamkeit übrig sein, sich zu den bedingungen zu erkundigen.


----------



## marcus (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Moin,

ist es nicht toll, das eine einzige Kontrolle eine solche Diskussion zutage bringt?
Ich denke diese Kontrolle hat viel, viel mehr bewirkt als die 20 Angler die kontrolliert wurden.(hoffe der Sinn kommt raus, sch. Grammatik)

Wie bekommt denn die WSCHPO denn das mit der Beweislage geregelt?
Bei der Staatlichen Fischereiaufsicht ist das relativ klar. Die kommen zu zweit und erwischen eben jemand beim Angeln. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das das auf dem Wasser  so einfach ist.

Gruß


----------



## Dipsdive (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



marcus schrieb:


> Ich denke diese Kontrolle hat viel, viel mehr bewirkt als die 20 Angler die kontrolliert wurden.


Gut das sich solche Kontrollen rumsprechen 

anbei ein Beispiel wie es ohne gültigen Papiere enden kann |uhoh:
Überschrift: *Ein toller Angeltrip wurde zum Horrortrip*

http://www.angeln.de/news/angeln-an-der-ostsee.php


----------



## Kistenmann (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



marcus schrieb:


> Wie bekommt denn die WSCHPO denn das mit der Beweislage geregelt?
> Bei der Staatlichen Fischereiaufsicht ist das relativ klar. Die kommen zu zweit und erwischen eben jemand beim Angeln. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das das auf dem Wasser  so einfach ist.


Die Frage ist ja niedlich #d
Wie glaubst Du, kommt die Polizei sonst so klar mit der Beweislage. Der Personenbeweis (Zeuge) ist vor Gericht anerkannt |rolleyes
Im übrigen wird da wohl jeder kontrolliert, der auf dem Kutter ist und Angelzeugs dabei hat. Vielleicht werden vorher auch Fotos von den Anglern gemacht |rolleyes  
Ich würde ja jedem das Angelgerät zuordnen und das was über ist, wird sichergestellt analog zur Fundsache, weil es ja niemandem gehört #h


----------



## marcus (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

ja, klar.
Das mit den Fotos ist einleuchtend.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Ja Dipsdive,
den Artikel kannte ich, hab ihn aber nicht mehr gefunden. Dieses kleine verschlafene Nest liegt nur wenige Kilometer von meinem Wohnort entfernt und noch Heute ist diese Tour dort in aller Munde.
Wenns nicht so saublöd wäre, müßte man fast schon drüber lachen. Die Organisation des Vereins hatte sicher bis zur letzten Flasche Bier und dem grantiert gekühlten Rücktransport der zu erwartenden Filetberge alles im Auge - nur das entscheidende nicht. 
Man kann aber nicht drüber lachen - nur hoffentlich davon lernen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Fritze schrieb:


> Wobei die Verfahren offensichtlich fast immer wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt werden |uhoh:


in mc.pom. wird kein verfahren eingestellt.


----------



## raubangler (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> Gut das sich solche Kontrollen rumsprechen
> 
> anbei ein Beispiel wie es ohne gültigen Papiere enden kann |uhoh:
> Überschrift: *Ein toller Angeltrip wurde zum Horrortrip*
> ...



Wie war noch der Schlußsatz in dem Bericht?
"...und verschwindet hier!"

Das war somit eine glatte 1 für die Polizei im Fach 'Fremdenverkehr'.
Diese potentiellen Touristen hat das Land bestimmt nicht wiedergesehen.


----------



## Fxxxxx (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



esox02 schrieb:


> in mc.pom. wird kein verfahren eingestellt.


 
#6

... deshalb sind in meinem "Bekanntenkreis" (nicht Angelfreunde  ) bisher auch alle Verfahren eingestellt worden. Selbst derjenige, der 12 (ZWÖLF) Angeln im Wasser hatte, musste nicht einen Cent bezahlen #d.


----------



## Schuppilli (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

@Blinkerputzer,
dein Standpunkt,mit den 20€ und soweiter finde ich einfach gut.Es kann nicht sein, dass 
jeder angeln will -- aber nicht bezahlen möchte. 
Dort sollte ordentlich bestraft werden.
                    Petri Heil    Schuppilli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

auf dem wasser wird mit video dokumentiert wer geangelt hat.dann wird kontrolliert


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Fritze schrieb:


> #6
> 
> ... deshalb sind in meinem "Bekanntenkreis" (nicht Angelfreunde  ) bisher auch alle Verfahren eingestellt worden. Selbst derjenige, der 12 (ZWÖLF) Angeln im Wasser hatte, musste nicht einen Cent bezahlen #d.


warscheinlich einheimische ein bekannter hat mit anwalt und einspruch 700 euro bezahlt.


----------



## Fxxxxx (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Einheimische aus MV....  Letztes Jahr stand mal in der Ostseezeitung ein Artikel über Schwarzangler. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war da für Schwarzangeln ein Betrag von 200€ genannt. Da war bei den Schwarzanglern das Gelächter groß ...


----------



## hornijäger (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Moin
wie ist es denn wenn man einen Schein hat aber vergessen hat sich eine marke zu holen

gruß
Hornijäger


----------



## Fxxxxx (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Was meinst du mit Schein? Den Fischerreischein oder die Ostseeangelkarte?  Die Ostseeangelkarte bekommst du nicht ohne gültigen Fischerreischein mit aktueller Fischerreischein-Abgabemarke.

Ein Bußgeldkatalog für Verstöße gegen die entsprechenden Verordnungen/Gesetze würde mich auch mal interessieren. (z.B. wie hoch das Bußgeld ist, wenn man Fische in der Schonzeit fängt oder wenn die Fische untermaßig sind usw.)
Dann hätte man mal einige Zahlen in der Hand, wenn man sich mit Angelsündern rumstreiten muss ...


----------



## Kistenmann (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Fritze schrieb:


> Ein Bußgeldkatalog für Verstöße gegen die entsprechenden Verordnungen/Gesetze würde mich auch mal interessieren. (z.B. wie hoch das Bußgeld ist, wenn man Fische in der Schonzeit fängt oder wenn die Fische untermaßig sind usw.)
> Dann hätte man mal einige Zahlen in der Hand, wenn man sich mit Angelsündern rumstreiten muss ...


Steht das nicht in der Landesfischerieverordnung oder einem anhang #c
Werde mal ein bißchen googlen und dann vielleicht |bla:


----------



## Fxxxxx (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Ich hatte schon mol vor einigen Jahren danach gesucht aber nichts gefunden.

In der KüFVO M-V steht nix spezielles.
http://mv.juris.de/mv/KueFischV_MV_2006_rahmen.htm

Die einzelnen Ordnungswidrigkeiten (!) sind aufgezählt:
http://mv.juris.de/mv/KueFischV_MV_2006_P25.htm

Und dann nur ganz pauschal:
"Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 75000 Euro geahndet werden."

Müssen wir wohl mal Board-Mitglied Belle-HRO fragen *g*.


----------



## AAlfänger (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Moin,moin
Nach der ganzen Diskussion um Kontrollen durch die Waschpo
habe ich jetzt mal hier folgende Frage:Am 2. Wochenende im
April fahren wir wieder von Fehmarn mit der Silverland zum
Angeln.Nun aber meine Frage: Meine Mitangler und ich sind in
Besitz des Fischerprüfungsausweis und des Deutschen Sportfischer-Paß. Reicht das zum Angeln, außer des Extrascheines und Abzockens von M.P? Den Dänischen Fisketegn
habe ich sowieso jedes Jahr.#q
#c Mit vielen Grüßen AAlfänger


----------



## Monsterqualle (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> Nach der ganzen Diskussion um Kontrollen durch die Waschpo
> habe ich jetzt mal hier folgende Frage:Am 2. Wochenende im
> April fahren wir wieder von Fehmarn mit der Silverland zum
> ...



Nein, das reicht nicht. Ihr braucht noch den Fischereischein Eures Bundeslandes.


----------



## marcus (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Moin,

wäre das nicht schön: |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Ein Land
Eine Angelberechtigung
Eine Regelung

War schonmal so, zumindest bei uns, ist aber schon paar Jahre her!


----------



## Freelander (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Ja da war alles schön...:q.


----------



## magic feeder (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



marcus schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wäre das nicht schön: |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
jawoll:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

schließe mich an.dann kann sich keiner mehr rausreden.:q:q


----------



## Stokker (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> In MV an der Küste wird sehr viel kontrolliert, am Strand und auch auf dem Wasser und ich finde das ist gut so.
> Denn wenn ich so beim Strandspaziergang sehe was die Leute in ihren Eimern oder Booten haben wenn sie vom Fischfang zurück kommen dann wird mir manchmal schlecht. Den Leuten gehört das Handwerk gelegt und das geht nun mal nur über Kontrollen und daraus resultierenden Strafen.
> Das hat doch auch nichts mit Binnen oder Meerwasser zu tun.


 
Stimmt.#6


----------



## raubangler (14. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*



marcus schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wäre das nicht schön: |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> ...



Was war schon mal so?
Das Ihr ein Land hattet?
;-))

Ansonsten bin ich dafür, die Regelungen von Niedersachsen auf ganz Deutschland zu übertragen.
Keine Fischereischeinpflicht, keine Küstenscheinabzocke, kein Alles.
Einfach nur angeln.....


----------



## Kistenmann (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> ...Regelungen von Niedersachsen auf ganz Deutschland zu übertragen.
> Keine Fischereischeinpflicht, keine Küstenscheinabzocke, kein Alles.


Ähm |kopfkrat Keine Fischereischeinpflicht |kopfkrat
Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Man braucht doch wohl einen Fischereischein in Niedersachsen, wenn man an einem Gewässer angeln möchte |kopfkrat Oder wofür wird der sonst in Niedersachsen ausgestellt nach bestandener Fischerprüfung |bla:#c


----------



## raubangler (14. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Ähm |kopfkrat Keine Fischereischeinpflicht |kopfkrat
> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Man braucht doch wohl einen Fischereischein in Niedersachsen, wenn man an einem Gewässer angeln möchte |kopfkrat Oder wofür wird der sonst in Niedersachsen ausgestellt nach bestandener Fischerprüfung |bla:#c



Nö,
braucht man nicht.

Die Küste und die Seeschiffahrtsstrassen (Elbe bis Hamburg) sind scheinfrei.
Einen Fischereischein braucht man nur für die Vereinsgewässer.
Ist dann Privatrecht.


----------



## Kistenmann (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Nö,
> braucht man nicht.
> 
> Die Küste und die Seeschiffahrtsstrassen (Elbe bis Hamburg) sind scheinfrei.
> ...


Habe gerade mal den Landesverband angerufen und mich kundig gemacht. An der Küste brauchst Du sehr wohl einen gültigen Fischereischein. An Binnengewässern, so sie nicht verpachtet sind, genügt die Sportfischerprüfung und dazu zählt in teilen auch die Elbe, nämlich dort, wo sie zum Fluss wird und nicht mehr zur Küste gehört. Da gibt es irgendwo eine Grenze, wo die genau ist, wusste die Dame auch nicht. |wavey:


----------



## raubangler (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal den Landesverband angerufen und mich kundig gemacht. An der Küste brauchst Du sehr wohl einen gültigen Fischereischein. An Binnengewässern, so sie nicht verpachtet sind, genügt die Sportfischerprüfung und dazu zählt in teilen auch die Elbe, nämlich dort, wo sie zum Fluss wird und nicht mehr zur Küste gehört. Da gibt es irgendwo eine Grenze, wo die genau ist, wusste die Dame auch nicht. |wavey:



Na, dann frag' mal bei dem Landesverband nach, wo das im niedersächsischem Fischereigesetz steht.
Das wird aber eine lange Suche....


----------



## Fxxxxx (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

*g*
http://www.angelschein.net/angelschein-machen2.html

"Grundsätzlich ist - wie bereits erwähnt - immer ein Fischereischein notwendig zum Angeln. Niedersachsen ist hier das einzige Bundesland das eine Ausnahme bildet. In Niedersachen ist lediglich ein Fischerprüfungszeugnis neben dem Gewässerschein notwendig zum Angeln. Alle anderen Fischereigesetze schreiben jedoch einen Fischereischein (Angelschein) vor um den Gewässerschein zu erwerben. "


----------



## Fxxxxx (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

§ 16 Nds. FischG - Landesrecht *Niedersachsen* 

(1) In den Küstengewässern ist der Fisch- und Krebsfang frei. 

--> also brauch man an der Küste garnix ? *grübel*


----------



## Kistenmann (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na, dann frag' mal bei dem Landesverband nach, wo das im niedersächsischem Fischereigesetz steht.
> Das wird aber eine lange Suche....


Uups. Da würd ich ja alles zurücknehmen und das Gegenteil behaupten wollen. §16 sagt da ja alles aus #h


----------



## Freelander (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



magic feeder schrieb:


> jawoll:vik:


Aha ?
Kleine Frage .Durftet Ihr da auch nach Norwegen fahren oder andere interessante Angelreviere ausser die des damaligen Warschauer Paktes beangeln?|kopfkrat
Würde mich mal interresieren wo Ihr da so geangelt habt ausser in der SBZ.|wavey:


----------



## Danfreak (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Wir durften da angeln, wo Du nicht hin durftest.:vik:


----------



## raubangler (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Danfreak schrieb:


> Wir durften da angeln, wo Du nicht hin durftest.:vik:



|good:

:q:q:q:q


----------



## AAlfänger (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Fritze schrieb:


> *g*
> http://www.angelschein.net/angelschein-machen2.html
> 
> "Grundsätzlich ist - wie bereits erwähnt - immer ein Fischereischein notwendig zum Angeln. Niedersachsen ist hier das einzige Bundesland das eine Ausnahme bildet. In Niedersachen ist lediglich ein Fischerprüfungszeugnis neben dem Gewässerschein notwendig zum Angeln. Alle anderen Fischereigesetze schreiben jedoch einen Fischereischein (Angelschein) vor um den Gewässerschein zu erwerben. "


Moin,moin
Daher auch meine Frage mit dem Prüfungszeugniss. Was könnte das Leben ohne unsere Beamten und Regulierer doch einfach
sein. Aber um allen Genüge zu tun werde ich heute morgen
losfahren und mir den Bundesfischereischein holen. Meine Mit-
angler habe ich auch dahingehend informiert. Noch ein Wort zu
der Aussage des Polizisten Verschwindet von hier muß man
vieleicht beide Seiten sehen, wer weiß, wie der Wortwechsel
vorher war.|krach:
Gruß von AAlfänger


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Aalfänger
Du hast sicher recht, was die Aussage des Polizisten betrifft. Man muß da sicher beide Seiten hören. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, was da an Worten fällt, wenn 40 Angler zwei Polizisten gegenüber stehen. Aber man muß auch aufpassen, die beiden Sachverhalte nicht zu vermischen.

Eine zweite Geschichte sollte man auch beachten: In Niedersachsen gibt es freie Gewässer. Das ist klar und unbestritten. Es gilt da aber auch das Bundesrecht, ich meine hier das Tierschutzgesetz. Ich darf also in diesen freien Gewässern angeln. Einen Fisch töten darf ich aber nach dem Tierschutzrecht nur, wenn ich einen entsprechenden Sachkundenachweis habe. Diese Sachkunde weise ich nach, indem ich z.B. eine Ausbildung als Schlachter oder Fischer habe - oder den Fischereischein. Ich muß also bei einer Fischentnahme - und einer Kontrolle die alle Gesetze beachtet - diese Sachkunde nachweisen.


----------



## AAlfänger (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hallo Dolfin,
Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, aber ich habe doch mit der
Fischereiprüfung die ich bestanden habe doch nachgewiesen,
das ich einen Fisch artgerecht versorgen(sprich töten und
schlachten kann).|kopfkrat Warum kann das hier in Deutschland
nicht einheitlich sein, unsere Nachbarn Dänemark und Holland
können es doch auch. Bei uns in Niedersachsen gilt die abge-
legte Prüfung ein Leben lang während in anderen Bundesländern
die Gültigkeit zeitlich begrentzt ist. Wie schon gesagt, holen
wir uns den Bundesfischereischein und damit sollte dem Gesetz
genüge getan sein.:vik:#6
Viele Grüße und viel Fisch AAlfänger


----------



## antonio (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Dolfin,
> Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, aber ich habe doch mit der
> Fischereiprüfung die ich bestanden habe doch nachgewiesen,
> das ich einen Fisch artgerecht versorgen(sprich töten und
> ...



die abgelegte prüfung gilt auch wo anders ein leben lang nur der fischereischein muß je nach bundesland in entsprechenden abständen verlängert werden(ohne weitere prüfung).

gruß antonio


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

die prüfung gilt überall ein leben lang nur der fischereischein ist ländersache.


----------



## Charly_Brown (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hammer! Der Thread ist gerade 5 tage alt und schon 10 Seiten lang...


Ich finde die Kontrollen in Bezug auf die Fischereierlaubnis ist noch viel zu gering! Von mir aus könnten da noch viel mehr Johnnys durch die Gegend laufen und vor allem die Strandangler kontrollieren! 

Aber was meiner Meinung nach viel wichtiger wäre, ist eine richtig harte Prüfung, die mit einem SINNVOLLEN Fragenkatalog UND einer PRAKTISCHEN Prüfung verbunden ist! In S-H ist das ja absolut pille-palle. Ich hab diesen Idiotentest an einem Abend gelernt, und bin mir sicher keinen Fehler gemacht zu haben! Hat man nicht jemanden zur Seite, der einem bei den ersten Schritten hilft, dann steht man am Anfang ziemlich blöd da, denn für die Praxis lernt man doch fast nichts!
Denn ich finde noch wichtiger als die Erlaubnis zu Fischen ist der richtige Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch! (Stichwort Mindestmaßkontrolle etc.)


----------



## raubangler (15. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ....
> Eine zweite Geschichte sollte man auch beachten: In Niedersachsen gibt es freie Gewässer. Das ist klar und unbestritten. Es gilt da aber auch das Bundesrecht, ich meine hier das Tierschutzgesetz. Ich darf also in diesen freien Gewässern angeln. Einen Fisch töten darf ich aber nach dem Tierschutzrecht nur, wenn ich einen entsprechenden Sachkundenachweis habe. Diese Sachkunde weise ich nach, indem ich z.B. eine Ausbildung als Schlachter oder Fischer habe - oder den Fischereischein. Ich muß also bei einer Fischentnahme - und einer Kontrolle die alle Gesetze beachtet - diese Sachkunde nachweisen.



Falsch.
Man muss Sachkunde besitzen.
Einen SachkundeNACHWEIS benötigt man aber nur für die berufs- der gewerbsmäßige regelmäßige Betäubung oder Tötung von Wirbeltieren.

Wir Angler sind somit fein raus und können in den Küstengewässern Niedersachsens scheinfrei angeln, bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Eine zweite Geschichte sollte man auch beachten: In Niedersachsen gibt es freie Gewässer. Das ist klar und unbestritten. Es gilt da aber auch das Bundesrecht, ich meine hier das Tierschutzgesetz. Ich darf also in diesen freien Gewässern angeln. Einen Fisch töten darf ich aber nach dem Tierschutzrecht nur, wenn ich einen entsprechenden Sachkundenachweis habe. Diese Sachkunde weise ich nach, indem ich z.B. eine Ausbildung als Schlachter oder Fischer habe - oder den Fischereischein. Ich muß also bei einer Fischentnahme - und einer Kontrolle die alle Gesetze beachtet - diese Sachkunde nachweisen.


 
Eine kleine Richtigstellung ist notwendig. 

Einen Sachkundenachweis muß man nur dann erbringen, wenn man Tiere gewerblich tötet. Für den nichtgewerblichen Bereich genügt es, diese Fähigkeit oder Sachkunde ( tatsächlich oder angeblich ) zu haben. Diese muß nicht mittels eines Zeugnisses nachgewiesen werden. 
Der Fischereischein ist in freien Gewässern demnach nicht erforderlich. 
Abgesehen davon ist nicht der Fischereischein der Sachkundenachweis, sondern das Zeugnis der Prüfung. Einen Fischereischein kann / konnte man ja auch ohne Prüfung bekommen, wobei die Sachkunde hier als vorhanden angenommen wird. Demnach hätten solche Angler keinen Sachkundenachweis und dürften in freien Gewässern nicht angeln, bzw. keine Fische töten.
In wie weit bei der Fischereiprüfung- je nach Bundesland -tatsächlich Sachkunde vermittelt wird ist sicher müßig zu diskutieren.

Edit: Mein Beitrag hat sich mit dem von raubangler überschnitten.


----------



## Freelander (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



raubangler schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> :q:q:q:q


 

|muahah:|good:
Wenn das ma nicht genau andersherum war.
Wir konnten Urlaub machen wo wir wollten,und durften soviel Obst essen wie wir konnten.Nu aber gut jetzt sonst Ufert das hier noch aus.#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Ich habe ja auch kein Problem damit. Insofern kann  ich leicht mitlachen. Letztendlich verlangt aber das Gesetz die Sachkunde.
Du hast damit recht, dass derjenige, der gewerblich Tiere tötet oder unter dessen Aufsicht dieses geschieht die Sachkunde nachzuweisen hat. Das bedeutet vor der Aufnahme der entsprechenden gewerbliche Tätigkeit - also ein Bringeschuld.
Die Sachkunde zu besitzen, bedeutet ja nicht, den Fisch irgendwie abzumurksen. Oft genug wird ja genau darüber hier auch abgelästert. Was auch immer, mir ging es ja auch nicht darum, irgendjemandem den Spaß zu verderben, sondern einfach zur Vorsicht zu mahnen und vor Situationen wie dem Anlaß dieser ganzen Postings zu warnen. Letztendlich wird jeder besser aus einer solchen Kontrollsituation herauskommen, wenn er sich im Besitz entsprechender Nachweise befindet.


----------



## Danfreak (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Freelander schrieb:


> |muahah:|good:
> Wenn das ma nicht genau andersherum war.
> Wir konnten Urlaub machen wo wir wollten,und durften soviel Obst essen wie wir konnten.Nu aber gut jetzt sonst Ufert das hier noch aus.#h



Geholfen hat`s nur nichts.#h


----------



## raubangler (15. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ....
> Letztendlich wird jeder besser aus einer solchen Kontrollsituation herauskommen, wenn er sich im Besitz entsprechender Nachweise befindet.



Wenn bei einer Kontrolle in Niedersachsen Unregelmäßigkeiten entdeckt werden, wäre es ja wohl mehr als kontraproduktiv, mit einem Fischereischein herumzuwedeln.
Der wäre dann im schlimmsten Fall futsch.


----------



## Freelander (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Danfreak schrieb:


> Geholfen hat`s nur nichts.#h


|muahah:
Uns schon.:q|wavey:


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

hi
Ich hab mal ne ganz andere frage?Ab wo fängt denn der Bereich Mv an?ist gegenüber Travemünde schon Mv?Oder ab wo wann komme ich in denn Mv Ostseebereich!
lg


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Aber was meiner Meinung nach viel wichtiger wäre, ist eine richtig harte Prüfung, die mit einem SINNVOLLEN Fragenkatalog UND einer PRAKTISCHEN Prüfung verbunden ist! In S-H ist das ja absolut pille-palle. Ich hab diesen Idiotentest an einem Abend gelernt, und bin mir sicher keinen Fehler gemacht zu haben! Hat man nicht jemanden zur Seite, der einem bei den ersten Schritten hilft, dann steht man am Anfang ziemlich blöd da, denn für die Praxis lernt man doch fast nichts!
> Denn ich finde noch wichtiger als die Erlaubnis zu Fischen ist der richtige Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch! (Stichwort Mindestmaßkontrolle etc.)




Wow... ne Richtig HARTE Prüfung willst Du? Wie bist Du denn drauf? Am besten ein oder zwei Jahre lernen wie die Jäger, tausende von Euros bezahlen müssen, dann sind die ganzen Assis endlich weg vom Wasser...

Vielleicht stellst Du dann aber plötzlich fest, daß auch Du mit Deiner Pille Palle Prüfung auf einmal nicht mehr erwünscht bist, dann möchte ich aber keine Klagen von Dir hören 

Bischen elitär, was?
Denn das wäre die Folge von einer "harten" Prüfung, Angeln als Freizeitgestaltung für die Oberschicht... Na Danke...


Komisch ist meiner Meinung nach, daß nur wir Deutschen anscheind so doof sind und man uns nix zutraut...

Ich hab das schon zu anderer Zeit geschrieben, wenn ich in Schweden oder Dänemark bin, dann angelnda die 7 Jährigen Kiddis ALLEINE am Steg, auf Molen usw. die brauchen gar keine Prüfung machen, sind die denn alle soviel besser als wir Deutschen?


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Ich finde die Kontrollen in Bezug auf die Fischereierlaubnis ist noch viel zu gering! Von mir aus könnten da noch viel mehr Johnnys durch die Gegend laufen und vor allem die Strandangler kontrollieren!



Da wiederum sind wir uns einig #6


----------



## Freelander (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Da wiederum sind wir uns einig #6


 
Das unterschreibe ich auch.:g


----------



## Danfreak (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Freelander schrieb:


> |muahah:
> Uns schon.:q|wavey:



Das glaub ich unbesehen, aber nur in Bezug auf *Selbstbewußtsein*.

Denn sich mit 0% Erfahrung über Sachen zu ereifern, die man nur vom Hörensagen kennt, bedarf es schon einer gehörigen Portion vom oben genanntem.#d


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hallo Gründler,
wenn du in Travemünde aus der Hafenausfahrt kommst, kommt erst einmal das sogenannte
"selbständige lübsche Fischereirecht". Dieses geht am Ufer von der Einmündung der Harkenbek im Osten bis zum Turm zwischen Niedorf und Hermannshöhe. Bei Bedarf kann ich dir die genauen Koordinaten raussuchen. Diese Fischereirecht geht seewärts auch noch ein Stück. Grob gesagt: Wenn du nicht unter 10m Wassertiefe anfängst zu angeln, bist du da raus. Sonst ist eine extra Fischereierlaubnis fällig ( auch im Westen!).
MeckPomm, bzw. das Fischereirecht von MeckPomm fängt schon an der Landesgrenze zu Mecklenburg auf dem Priwall an - also innerhalb des lübschen Rechts. Die Betonnung des Lübeck-Gedser Seeweges ist dann die Grenze zum MeckPomm. Du hast also östlich der Travemündung von ein Stück Strand, welches bis zum alten Grenzzaun nicht zu MeckPomm - aber zum lübschen Fischereirecht gehört.


----------



## Chrissi9776 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hallo,

ich habe dazu jetzt auch mal ein paar Fragen zu denen ich hier im Thread leider keine schlüssigen Antworten gefunden habe.
vielleicht ist jemand so nett und beantwortet mir diese, sollte ich  mit den fragen für Belustigung sorgen freut mich das für euch nur habe ich wirklich keine Lust mit offenen Augen in ein kleines Unglück zu rennen.

Die Situation ist folgende: Wir haben zu viert eine Mehrtagestour gebucht auf einem Kutter ab Heiligenhafen, drei von uns haben eine Sportfischereiprüfung abgelegt, einer nicht.


Welche Scheine benötigen wir nun konkret um allen Problemen aus dem weg zu gehen.
ich habe was von eine Tourischein hier gelesen der ja wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe genutzt werden kann wenn keine Sportfischereiprüfung abgelegt wurde, richtig?
Was Kosten die benötigten Scheine?
Die Tour geht drei Tage, wo bekomme wir die nötigen Scheine, sind diese jetzt schon irgendwie zu beziehen, wenn ja wo?

Leider gehören auch wir zu den menschen die dem offensichtlichen Irrglauben aufgesessen sind das keine Scheine für solch eine Angelfahrt benötigt werden, nun sind wir ja eines besseren belehrt worden und möchten keine Fehler machen.

Schon mal herzlichen Dank für eure Mühe und viele Grüße aus Hessen.

Christian


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hallo Christian,

Den Touriangelschein gibts in Heiigenhafen im Rathaus, das ist am Marktplatz, Bürgerbüro hat den Eingang glaub ich auf der Gebäuderückseite.

Die drei mit Prüfung benötigen sonst nur den Fischereischein des Bundeslandes aus dem Ihr kommt.

Sollte der Kapitän allerdings in Dänische Hohheitsgewässer fahren, bräuchtet Ihr alle 4 wohl noch den dänischen Fischereischein, da solltet Ihr aber nochmal beim Kapitän nachfragen.
Ansonsten bekommt Ihr den auch in Deutschland aber nur übers Internet und mit Kreditkarte...

http://www.fisketegn.dk

Auf dieser Website könnt Ihr mit Kreditkarte bezahlen und euch den Schein einfach selbst ausdrucken, nicht wundern, ja das genügt 
Alles sehr unbürokratisch bei den Dänen 

Übrigens, blöde Fragen gibts nicht, lediglich blöde Antworten #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Achja, den Tourischein, bekommt man NUR, wenn man nicht in Schleswig Holstein wohnt!! ich weiß nicht wo Ihr herkommt aber das ist wichtig zu wissen!


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...

ihr kommt aus Hessen, habs grad gelesen  
Dann is' der Tourischein kein Thema #h


----------



## Freelander (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Danfreak schrieb:


> Das glaub ich unbesehen, aber nur in Bezug auf *Selbstbewußtsein*.
> 
> Denn sich mit 0% Erfahrung über Sachen zu ereifern, die man nur vom Hörensagen kennt, bedarf es schon einer gehörigen Portion vom oben genanntem.#d


 

Nu laß gut sein.
Vielleicht werden ja auch irgendwann deutsche Geschichtsbücher wieder umgeschrieben das es wieder passt....:q.


----------



## Chrissi9776 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...
> 
> ihr kommt aus Hessen, habs grad gelesen
> Dann is' der Tourischein kein Thema #h




Hallo Steffen,

halb so schlimm überlesen kann jeder mal etwas.
Ich danke Dir vielmals für Deine schnelle Antwort, nun weiß ich wenigstens um was wir uns noch kümmern müssen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Keine Sache Chrissi,
aber frag den Kapitän nochmal, vielleicht stellt er auch selbst den dänischen Schein aus, manche machen das... welche weiß ich aber nicht...

mit wem fahrt Ihr?
Nickelswalde?


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Was auch immer, mir ging es ja auch nicht darum, irgendjemandem den Spaß zu verderben, sondern einfach zur Vorsicht zu mahnen und vor Situationen wie dem Anlaß dieser ganzen Postings zu warnen. quote]
> 
> Das ist absolut richtig und wichtig. Immerhin ändern wir hier durch kontroverse Diskussionen nicht die Gesetzeslage. Auch wenn es mir manchmal noch so stinkt, muß ich mich selbstredend an die Regeln halten.


----------



## meeresdrachen (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

@all,

wieder einmal ein toller Thread.
Sehr viel Dünnpfiff,der hier geschrieben wurde.
Das zeigt,daß eine ganze Menge Leute keine
Ahnung haben.
Aber auch sehr viele vernünftige Post hier,was
mir zeigt,daß auch eine ganze Menge Leute
Ahnung haben und Bescheid wissen.
Auch ich bin für Kontrollen auf den Kuttern,
nicht nur auf den Kleinbooten.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> wieder einmal ein toller Thread.
> Sehr viel Dünnpfiff,der hier geschrieben wurde.
> ...



Und wozu würdest du dein Posting zählen ???

   #h

Oder wie das Ganze einordnen ?

Deine Meinung = vernünftiger Post

Nicht deine Meinung = Dünnpfiff ????


............. iss ja bloß mal eine Frage ........

Uli


----------



## AAlfänger (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Und wozu würdest du dein Posting zählen ???
> 
> #h
> 
> ...


#h:vik:|good:
Einfach kurz und treffend
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## meeresdrachen (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hey,ihr beiden,

das ist meine Meinung,die ich hier beim
Durchlesen des ganzen Threads gewonnen
habe,okay?
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## marcus (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Freelander schrieb:


> Nu laß gut sein.
> Vielleicht werden ja auch irgendwann deutsche Geschichtsbücher wieder umgeschrieben das es wieder passt....:q.



Moin!

Ich glaub, ich bin an dem Schlamassel jetzt schuld.
Nu lasst doch die Ost-West Diskussion. Bringt doch eh nischt!:l
Ich wollte eigentlich nur anstoßen ob es nicht besser wäre die Gesetzgebung auf Bundesebene aufzuhängen.
Der Förderalismus liegt doch eh in den letzten Zügen.(´Hoffe ich mal ...)


----------



## Charly_Brown (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Wow... ne Richtig HARTE Prüfung willst Du? Wie bist Du denn drauf? Am besten ein oder zwei Jahre lernen wie die Jäger, tausende von Euros bezahlen müssen, dann sind die ganzen Assis endlich weg vom Wasser...
> 
> Vielleicht stellst Du dann aber plötzlich fest, daß auch Du mit Deiner Pille Palle Prüfung auf einmal nicht mehr erwünscht bist, dann möchte ich aber keine Klagen von Dir hören
> 
> ...


 
Hi Steffen,

da muss ich sagen, dass du dir Sache gerade so hindrehst, wie ich sie nicht geschrieben, und auch nicht gemeint habe! Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Prüfung nicht TEUER sein muss, damit sie "hart" ist. Zum Glück ist es hier nicht so wie in Österreich, denn dort brauchst du zum Fischen eine Jahreslizenz, die ein paar Euros mehr kostet.
Natürlich ´geht es hier um ein Hobby, aber in diesem Hobby werden LEBEWESEN GETÖTET. Ist es dann zu viel verlangt, so idiotische Fragen wie:

Was machst du mit deiner leeren Köderbox?
a) Du packst sie ein und nimmst sie mit.
b) Du schmeißt sie in die Natur, sie ist ja schließlich grün und fällt gar nicht auf.
c) Du steckst sie unaufällig deinem Angelnachbarn in die Angeltasche.

einfach mal zu streichen, und dafür ein paar HARTE fragen, die auch etwas Hintergrundwissen bedürfen, einzufügen? Des Weiteren ist es in Bayern so (zumindest nach meinen Informationen), dass es neben der theoretischen Prfüung auch einen praktischen Teil gibt. Ist denn eine Verschärfung der Prüfung in dieser Form wirklich zu viel verlangt? Lernen kann jeder, dass kostet nichts, außer etwas Zeit. Aber wenn man die Zeit zum Lernen nicht hat, dann hat man auch keine Zeit zum Angeln.

Nur weil die Dänen andere Regelungen haben müssen die nicht besser sein. Ich fahr auf der Autobahn gerne mal schnell, und bezahle für mein Nutella lieber nur 2 Euro anstatt 6 Euro in Dänemark... Andere Länder andere Sitten, über den Sinn und Zweck kann man nun auch noch diskutieren. Aber für mich geht es hier in erster Linie darum, den Umgang mit dem Fisch anständig zu vermitteln und diesen zu KONTROLLIEREN!


----------



## arktisfan (9. März 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

hallo boardis

ich wollte auch mal was zum thema fischereischein sagen,
also klar ist das typisch deutschland für jeden sch... braucht man hier einen schein am besten noch mit prüfung unsere nachbarländer machen uns vor das es auch anders geht und da wird auch nicht nur abgeschlachtet weil da niemand irgentwelche dumme fragen stellt die nichts oder nur wenig mit dem angeln zu tun haben
wenn ich dann aber widerum auf den kuttern der nordsee und ostsee meine angelkollegen aus deutschland sehe wie sie den gefangenen fisch ersticken lassen dann frage ich mich was hat die prüfung gebracht
für alle die *hier *meinen nur weil sie auf die prüfung bestehen und sich selbst damit einreden das es ja nicht so schlimm ist lebewesen zum zwecke des angelspasses zu töten die haben ja nur angst das noch mehr angler die schon von den berufsfischern leergefischten seen besuchen
irgentwie egoistisch oder?
klopft lieber mal an die eigene tür wenn ihr angeln geht erfüllt den tierschutz so das die gefangenen tiere so wenig wie möglich leiden und vermittelt es den anderen anglern die es noch nicht begriffen haben 
und wenn wir das dann auch noch unseren kindern weitergeben dann ist die kohleabzocke die der staat damit nur ausübt vielleicht bald nicht mehr notwendig
dem staat geht es nicht um umweltschutz und tierschutz sondern um geld das es durch diese prüfungen verdient ( bei 4 millionen angler steigende tendenz, klar das unser staat da mitkassieren möchte)
gruß arktisfan


----------



## beschu (10. März 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

wir hatten am Sa. auch eine Kontrolle auf dem Kutter.das Ganze dauerte kaum 10 min.schon beim Buchen wurden die Leute auf die erforderlichen Papiere hingewiesen.Die wapo war freundlich,schaute sich auch kurz die Fänge an(Mindestmass,nehm ich an),kontrollierte die Angelpapiere und die Schiffspapiere und war schnell wieder weg.So gehts auch,wenn alles i.O.ist.gruss beschu#h


----------



## Fxxxxx (10. März 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Auch wenn es etwas Off-Topic ist. Aber Boardi SR-Esox und ich wurden neulich auch von der Wasserschutzpolizei hier in HRO kontrolliert, als wir mit dem Gummikutter draussen waren.
Die Beamten waren sehr freundlich und die Situation von Anfang an locker. Ganz nebenbei gabs auch noch ein paar Tips, was wo momentan gefangen wird #6


----------



## Quappenjäger (10. März 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Fritze schrieb:


> Auch wenn es etwas Off-Topic ist. Aber Boardi SR-Esox und ich wurden neulich auch von der Wasserschutzpolizei hier in HRO kontrolliert, als wir mit dem Gummikutter draussen waren.
> Die Beamten waren sehr freundlich und die Situation von Anfang an locker. Ganz nebenbei gabs auch noch ein paar Tips, was wo momentan gefangen wird #6


 
richtig so das gesetzte eingehalten werden! es gibt ja genug schwarze schafe die den fischfang illegal ausführen. ich habe daher auch kein problem mit kontrollen! eher gesagt richtig so und mehr davon!!


----------



## Stokker (10. März 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Auch auf einem Kutter gehört das für mich dazu. Hast du die Papiere ,ist alles in Ordnung, hast du keine , dann hast du wenigstens ein Problem |bigeyes.
Der Fischereischein ist wie der Führerschein für`s Auto, und da gibt es ja auch keine Auslegungen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das bei vermehrten Kontrollen den schwarzen Schafen die Luft ausgeht.
Aber das trifft die Fischquäler und Minifischräuber " mit Schein " natürlich nicht.
Schade..


----------



## ha-le (10. März 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

sprachlos


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. März 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



ha-le schrieb:


> sprachlos




Ich auch.

Kontroverses Thema.

Die übelsten Fischfrevel, die mir bisher so untergekommen sind, haben Leute mit Angelschein verbrochen.

Zumal, ein Angelschein kann ja eigentl. nur im Küstenbereich verlangt werden, oder? Und wenn man dort mal eben nicht geangelt hat, sondern nur ausserhalb der 12-Meilen-Zone?

Für mich ändert ein Angelschein nichts an der tatsache, daß es Idioten gibt. Aber was recht und Gesetz ist scheint für manche wichtiger als der Sinn. Mehr Kontrollen, jawoll! #c


----------



## Stokker (10. März 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> 
> Kontroverses Thema.
> 
> ...


 
Du sagst es...


----------



## skipper chris (21. März 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

wer sich vernüntig am Wasser verhält und die erforderlichen Lizensen hat, der kann  aus meiner Sicht nichts gegen eine Kontrolle haben. Denn warum hast du denn dann den Angelschein gemacht?

Kontrollen sind richtig und wichtig.


----------



## AAlfänger (21. März 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Nein, das reicht nicht. Ihr braucht noch den Fischereischein Eures Bundeslandes.


Moin,moin
Das Gute liegt so nah, man sieht es bloß nicht. Wir bauen bei 
uns in der Werft 3 Polizeiboote für Schl.-Holstein.Nun habe ich
den Beamten der die Bauaufsicht hat mit dem Thema befragt.
Wir , 5 Mitangler und ich wollen von Fehmarn auf Dorsch angeln.
Verlangt wird der Fischereischein von Schl.-H, oder der Bundes-
fischereischein der für uns Niedersachsen lebenslang gilt.Wenn
Dänische Gewässer oder MP angelaufen werden,muß die Angel-
erlaubnis ebenso vorhanden sein. Ich selber und zwei Mitangler
sind Inhaber des Sportbootfs.See und somit nicht unerfahren.
Auf meine Frage, wie ich denn erkennen kann, das wir uns in 
den Gewässern befinden ,für die wir keine Angelerlaubnis haben
und ich noch zusätzlich die Problematic mit den Auskümften der
Kutterbetreiber ansprach erhielt ich folgende Auskunft: Vor Beginn der Angeltour mit dem Kapitän sprechen und bitten, das
er keine Seegebiete anfährt, für die man keine Angelerlaubnis
hat. Wenn man das mit 3 Leuten tut,hat man Zeugen und ist
aus dem Schneider. Übrigens ist der Beamte bei der Fischerei-
aufsicht eingesetzt und teilte mir auch mit, das dänische oder
deutsche Beamte bei den Booten abwechselnt mitfahren und
Kontrollen mitführen. Sogar der Kutterkapitän muß selbst wenn
er Fischmeister oder sonstiges ist muß wenn er zur Angel greift
und sich einen Dorsch fängt einen Fischereischein haben.#q
Die Beamten sind angewiesen die Kontrollen sehr genau durch-
führen und das machen sie auch.
Vieleicht konnte dieser Beitrag noch ein bißchen hilfreich sein.
Allen Mitanglern und Mitgliedern von Anglerboard
ein frohes Osterfest von AAlfänger#h


----------



## pike777 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Servus aus Bayern,

Meine Freunde und ich haben einem sehr guten Freund eine Angeltour von Heiligenhafen aus, zum Gebutstag letztes Jahr geschenk.
Meine Frage nun an Euch:
Er hat kein Angelschein!!!Und seine Freundin die auch mitfährt (hat noch nie geangelt) plus 5 weiter Kumpels auch net.
I.Düfen sie dann überhabt angeln? 
II:Müssen wir den Kaptain fragen ob er aus der 12 meilen zohne rausfährt, und wenn ja wie schaut es dann auf dem heimweg aus ,falls wir kontrolliert werden...und sie keine Angelscheine besitzen?
III:Zuguter Letzt, ich hab einen Angelschein auf lebenszeit aus Bayern ,dazu meine Jährliche Fangerlaubnis von meinem Angelverein,der mir auch diesen Jahresstreifen (zwegs der Verbandsabgabe) .Ist das genug um: 1. Auf dem Kutter angeln zudürfen 2. Event. im Hafen bzw. am Strand angeln zu gehen?

Danke für Eure infos,
pike777


----------



## schleppangler (12. April 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

moin,moin

@pike777
zu I :der gesetzeslage nach dürfen deine kollegen innerhalb der 12 meilenzoneeigentlich nicht angeln.*Aber in schleswig-holstein kann man ,als nicht schleswig-holsteiner, beim ordnungsamt ein urlauberschein bekommen ,der für 40 tage gilt und ich glaube 30€ kostet.bitte korrigiert mich wenn die angaben nicht korrekt sind.aber den schein gibt es.*

zu II es ist eher unwahrscheinlich das der kapitän aus der 12 meilenzone herausfährt das sind immerhin ca.24 km.

zu III :dein angelschein aus bayern ist auch auf deutschen küstengewässern gültig,wenn eine gültige fischeiabgabenmarke vorhanden ist .deine verbandspapiere brauchst du an der küste nicht.
dies gilt aber nur für schl.holstein und auch ohne brodtener ufer bei lübeck.für meck- pomm brauchst du dann noch einen küstenschein ebenso für das brodtener ufer.ansonsten kannst du an der küste/häfen mit deinem schein angeln.

mfg kay


----------



## Blub (16. April 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



skipper chris schrieb:


> wer sich vernüntig am Wasser verhält und die erforderlichen Lizensen hat, der kann aus meiner Sicht nichts gegen eine Kontrolle haben. Denn warum hast du denn dann den Angelschein gemacht?
> 
> Kontrollen sind richtig und wichtig.


 
Ich habe den nur gemacht weil ich auf Kontrollen stehe. Was wäre denn Angeln ohne Kontrolle? |supergri

Also echt. 

Aber einen habe ich noch (wenn es gerade mal wieder um Schwarzangler geht):

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,546176,00.html

So macht mans richtig ...

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## pike777 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Servus Kay,

danke für deine Infos!!!!

Petri Heil!!!


----------



## schleppangler (20. April 2008)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

immer gerne für unsere bayrischen freunde.:q

mfg kay


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Mich scheint die Waschpo ja richtig zu mögen! Gestern bin ich abermals kontrolliert worden. War mit der Jan Cux von Sassnitz aus unterwegs. Kurz vor Auslaufen aus dem Hafen um 7:00 Uhr betreten plötzlich eine Beamtin und ein Beamter den Salon und verlangen von allen Anwesenden die Einsicht in die Angelpapiere. Hatte zum Glück bereits alles aktualisiert.


----------



## Macker (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Finde Ich gut das Sollten die öfters machen.
Der Einzige Vorteil einer Kontrolle auf See ist natürlich das einhalten der Mindestmaße das geht natürlich nicht im Hafen.
Aber wenn die Morgens einmal Kontrolieren ist das doch OK.
Allerdings habe ich das auch erst 1x Erlebt das ich aufm Kutter Kontroliert wurde vom Kleinboot noch garnicht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## norge_klaus (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Da stellt sich für mich eher die Frage, was haben die kontrolliert ? Im Hafen bringt das garnix. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurde nicht geangelt und sobald sich der Kutter außerhalb der 12 Seemeilen-Zone befindet, ist kein Schein erforderlich.
Es wird nur kritisch, wenn auf dem Wasser innerhalb der Zone beim Angeln kontrrolliert wird. 

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Khaane (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Finde solche Kontrollen albern und ökonomisch nicht sinnvoll.

Die Angelscheinpflicht ist unter normalen Umständen gerechtfertigt, zum Schutz der Fische und zur Finanzierung der Gewässerpflege.

Aber welchen Sinn hat das auf dem Kutter?

Wenn ich so sehe was für Kleingetier unter Missachtung jeder waidgerechten Behandlung angelandet und abgeschlagen wird, auch unter Fischerscheininhabern, so ist das Argument der Waidgerechtigkeit hinfällig.

Den Schaden trägt der Staat durch entgangene Steuereinnahmen verursacht durch die Umsatzeinbußen auf den Kuttern ohne nennenswerten ökonomischen Vorteil.

Konkret, man kann doch nicht auf der einen Seite Hunderttausende Tonnen Fisch elendig durch die Fischereiindustrie verrecken lassen - Aber wenn man es auf den einzelnen "Angler" bezieht, muss alles ganz waidgerecht sein.....

PS: Kutterfahrten auf Dorsch und Platt sind imho sowieso die letzte Vera****e, man bezahlt viel Geld ein paar Stunden "Geschaukel" und paar lütten Fischen.

Da kann ich mich genauso an jeden x-beliebigen Strandabschnitt mit Brandungsgeschirr stellen und fang in der gleichen Zeit mindestens doppelt soviel wie auf dem Kutter, obendrauf spare ich sehr viel Geld.


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Ich finde es gut, wenn die Polizei kontrolliert. Es wird ja oft genug danach gerufen. Offensichtlich ist aber dann auch nicht richtig. Wie also:
Noch nicht im Hafen?
Nur wenn bestimmtes Klientel an Bord ist?
Aber bitte nicht beim angeln stören..?
P.S.:
Es wird schon kritisch, wenn zwischen Hafen und 12SM Zone angelbereites Gerät mitgeführt wird. Aber was soll die Haarspalterei? Sind die 20,- Euro im Jahr denn so schlimm?


----------



## Macker (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Da stellt sich für mich eher die Frage, was haben die kontrolliert ? Im Hafen bringt das garnix. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurde nicht geangelt und sobald sich der Kutter außerhalb der 12 Seemeilen-Zone befindet, ist kein Schein erforderlich.
> Es wird nur kritisch, wenn auf dem Wasser innerhalb der Zone beim Angeln kontrrolliert wird.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Soweit Ich Weiß darf ein Hochseeangelschiff "nur" 10 Sm von einer Küste entfernt sein.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Macker (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Khaane schrieb:


> Finde solche Kontrollen albern und ökonomisch nicht sinnvoll.
> 
> Die Angelscheinpflicht ist unter normalen Umständen gerechtfertigt, zum Schutz der Fische und zur Finanzierung der Gewässerpflege.
> 
> ...



Tja Hobby: macht Spass, kostet Geld ist nicht Ökonomisch.
Was du meinst ist ein Nebenjob wenn du nichts fängst verarscht dich keiner nein der"böse" Kapitän treibt dich in den Konkurs.
Du hast den Hirnlosesten Beitrag geschrieben den Ich je ausserhalb von C&R oder LD Threads gelesen habe.
Mein Glückwunsch dazu.#6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hausmarke (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Das sehe ich auch so absolut #q der Beitrag.


----------



## Khaane (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Macker schrieb:


> Was du meinst ist ein Nebenjob wenn du nichts fängst verarscht dich keiner nein der"böse" Kapitän treibt dich in den Konkurs.




Ja, dann ist der Kapitän Schuld. Es kann nicht sein, dass ne 30 Mann-Truppe an einem ganzen Tag nicht mehr als 20 untermaßigen Dorschen, massig Wittlinge und paar Mini-Platte rauskriegt.

Es gibt viele Leute, die teilweise aus Süddeutschland anreisen, mit der Hoffnung "Fisch" zu fangen und sind am Ende des Tages maßlos enttäuscht, dass in den Kutterfanggebieten nichts an Fisch rumschwimmt.

Mittlerweile braucht man mit Pilkern und Gufis auf nem Kutter nicht mehr zu fischen, fast jeder fischt doch nur noch mit Naturködern, um zumindest irgendwas zu fangen. 

Da setze ich mich lieber mit Brandungsgeschirr auf ne Seebrücke oder fahre selbst mit den Kleinboot raus.

Das Kleinboot kostet genausoviel wie die Kutterausfahrt, bietet aber die Chance auf ungleich mehr Fisch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Macker schrieb:


> Soweit Ich Weiß darf ein Hochseeangelschiff "nur" 10 Sm von einer Küste entfernt sein.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Das weiß ich nicht, aber 
1. Schiff unter deutscher Flagge = deutsche Gesetze, egal wo, oder???? Kapitän ist verantwortlich für die Einhaltung?

2. Der Käptn muss die Anzahl der Angler/ Mitfahrer vor Fahrtantritt schriftlich festhalten (Logbuch). Da kann die Polizei sicherlich auch im Hafen Schlüsse draus ziehen, oder?

Ich weiß nicht ob das so stimmt, sind einfach mal meine Gedanken |rolleyes...

PS. Angelscheine mußten wir alle machen, über Sinn und Zweck kann man sicherlich streiten- obwohl ich Befürworter bin. Hält den Ein oder Anderen vom fischen ab. Was sonst noch alles am Wasser sitzen würde |supergri.


----------



## Macker (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

@khaane also habe Ich dich doch Goldrichtig Eingeschätzt, hauptsache Fisch.
Ich selbst bin auch Kleinbootangler trotzdem mache Ich meine 20-30 Kuttertouren im Jahr.
Es geht beim Kuttern nicht nur um Fisch sondern um den Spass mit Gleichgesinnten oder nen Klönschnack mit der Besatzung des Stammkutters.
So ein
 tag mit 10 oder 15 Angelkumpel versetzt mit ner Tasse Bier und ner Runde Leuchtfeuer aufm Kutter ist Erholung pur.
Oder ne Makrelentour mit etwas Fisch und abends mit alle Mann vorn Räucherofen bischen Unsinn sabbeln.
Dafür brauch ich keine Unmengen an Fisch das ist Hobby und Erholung pur das müsste es Eigentlich auf Krankenschein geben.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Zitat:
Da stellt sich für mich eher die Frage, was haben die kontrolliert ? Im Hafen bringt das garnix. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurde nicht geangelt und sobald sich der Kutter außerhalb der 12 Seemeilen-Zone befindet, ist kein Schein erforderlich.
Es wird nur kritisch, wenn auf dem Wasser innerhalb der Zone beim Angeln kontrrolliert wird. 

Gruß

Norge_Klaus



Antwort:
Die Beamten kontrollierten sehr genau die Übereinstimmung von Angelkarte und Fischereischein. Da alle Reisende gerade beim Morgenkaffee saßen, wurde zwangsläufig auch noch nicht geangelt (macht auch wenig Sinn, im Hafenbecken)
Für diejenigen, die den ganzen Tag lang weiter Kaffee trinken wollten und deshalb auch keine Angelpapiere dabei hatten, gab es eine ausführliche Belehrung was passiert, wenn man sie doch beim Angeln ertappt.

Auf dem Kutter gab es übrigens Küstenangelkarten zu kaufen - allerdings nur mit vorhandenem gültigen Fischereischein. Also keinen Touristenschein.

Im übrigen war es eine tolle Tour, gefangen wurde auch. Für mich war es jeden Euro wert!


----------



## Tim1983 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

@Khaane
Was Du da schreibst ist echt :v:v:v#q.
Naja jeder hat so seine Ansichten #d.


----------



## Khaane (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Jeder nach seiner Fasson. 

Als Touristenausfahrt, um mal das Meer gesehen zu haben, sicher brauchbar und i.Vgl. zu Hafenrundfahrten garnicht so teuer. 

Wer ernsthaft angeln mit Fischerfolg möchte, ist bei den Kutterausfahrten fehl am Platz - Außer ein paar Minidorschen < 60cm und paar Platte und massenhaft Wittlingen kommen da nicht an Bord.
Der Otto-Normal-Angler kann vllt. mit zwei, drei Dorschen mit 30 cm, 4-5 Wittlingen und ner Mini-Platte sehr zufrieden sein.

Da fahre ich lieber mit paar Angelkollegen ein paar Hot-Spots mit nem Kleinboot an, fange ausreichend Fisch (nenne bewusst keine Zahlen - Glaubt eh keiner |rolleyes) und kann zwischendurch Pause an Land samt Grill und Bier machen.

Aber wer gerne um 4 Uhr morgens aufsteht, 100 km mit dem Auto fährt, 30 € - 40€ bezahlt um Abends ohne Fang nach Hause zu fahren - Der soll das gerne machen.

Für mich sind Kutterausfahrten an der Ostsee gestorben - An der Nordsee auf Makrele, aber immer wieder gerne.#6


----------



## Lars123 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Wollt mal fragen ob ich außer meinen Angelschein noch etwas anderes brauche um legal auf den kutter zu angeln
hoffendlich ist die frage noch nicht gestellt hatte nur keine lust so viel zu lesen un dbin müde
hoffendlich beantwortet ihr meine frage da ich erst gerade erfahren habe das man auf einen kutter den angelschein beihaben muss


----------



## Macker (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

In Schleswig-Holstein und Niedersachsen reicht der Fischereischein aber in Dänischen Gewässern brauchst du den Dänischen Schein.
In Mc-Pom darfst du noch Soli für ne Küstenkarte Zahlen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## raubangler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Macker schrieb:


> In ... Niedersachsen reicht der Fischereischein ...




Niedersaechsische Kueste ist und bleibt frei.
:vik:


----------



## powermike1977 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

kontrolle aufm kutter-auf see? laecherlich, das kann nur uns deutschen einfallen! bin ich froh, dass es noch laender gibt die nicht ganz so bekloppte massnahmen in sachen angeln unternehmen. echt der hammer!


----------



## raubangler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Gegen Kontrollen helfen nur hohe Bordwände.
Diesen Angelkutter gibt es gerade zum halben Preis:
http://www.maritimesales.com/PH10.htm


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Huiiii- wie Selbstherrlich einige User hier so rumposten|uhoh:

Find ich doch ein wenig anmaßend- Leute derart abzukanzeln, ohne mal ein wenig "weiter "drüber nachzudenken!

Ich seh´s genauso wie Khaane- Es "lohnt" sich ganz einfach nicht mehr, für Platten und ein paar Wittels an die Küste zu fahren und ´nen Kutter zu entern. Auch wenn man nicht aus Süddeutschland anreist!

Den Spruch von wegen -Ein Hobby rechnet sich eh nie- könnt Ihr steckenlassen... darüber bin ich schon längst wech!

Für mich stellt sich die Rechnung ein wenig anders dar.

Wenn ich mit meinen beiden Jungs nach Fehmarn reise, dann heißts Freitag mittags los- und Sonntag abend zurück. Die beiden sind mittlerweile 11 und 13.
Bedeutet-
-einfache Strecke= ca.345km
-zwei Übernachtungen (manchmal FeWo, manchmal Kudderbezogen)
-zwei Kudderausfahrten á 3 Personen (nix Ermäßigung Kinder...die angeln ja mit)
- Abendessen auswärts 2X á drei Personen.


Sprich Kosten bei:
-Unterkunft auf Kutter inkl.Fahrt 270,-€
- "   "   in FeWo + Kutter ca.300,-€

Dazu noch Fahrtkosten, Verpflegung und Getränke für drei Personen gerechnet... schon ist man knapp an der 500,-€ Grenze.

Tolle Rechnung für ein WE- oder?

Bis vor zwei Jahren hab ich das gerne bezahlt! 
Wir hatten Spaß ohne Ende und haben daheim auch immer unsere Reise mit ausreichend Filet "begründen" können (ja,ja- die Kinder müssen mit zur Ernährung der Familie beitragen ). 
Aber die Fänge gingen immer weiter zurück- Wittlinge, Zwergdorsche und Platten sind nicht soo dolle im Drill....und nach dem filetieren haste nur lütte Fitzelfilets inne Hand.
Da fragten selbst meine Jungs: "Dafür sooo´n Aufwand, Papa?". Die Durststrecken zwischen den Fängen wurden immer länger- die Gesichter meiner Bengels ebenso!

Nach dem Letzten Kuttertörn stand für ALLE(!) fest: *Ostseekutter- lohnt nicht!*

Und so sparte ich mir die Kohle und steckte ´se lieber in Kurzurlaube in Dänemark(1Wo).......und nun sind alle zufrieden!
Auch meine Frau- denn die fährt jetzt mit!


Wär schön, wenn´s mal einer von dieser Seite aus betrachten könnte!
Ansonsten- Fallt ruhig über mich her........das geht mir sowas von am................


----------



## AAlfänger (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hallo,
ich kann Dorschbremse nur zustimmen, wir waren sonst auch immer von Fehmarn aus raus. Dieses Jahr gehts 1 Woche nach
Hvide Sande.

Dort haben wir bei DanWest ein Haus vom 1.Mai-7. Mai für 6 Personen gemietet. Kosten 220€+65€ Endreinigung. Bei 5 Leuten
zahlt jeder 75€.

Essen müssen wir natürlich auch. Dafür haben wir für jeden 50€
zum Einkauf hier vorgesehen. Auf Fehmarn hat jeder von uns für
3 Tage ca.350€ bezahlt. Damit sollten wir in Dänemark locker
hinkommen,selbst wenn wir mal an einen FP fahren. Ansonsten
geht es auf Hering,Hornhecht Plattfisch nund alles was sonst
noch Saison hat.

Man könnte sogar noch eine Kuttertour von Hvide Sande aus machen.:vik:#h
PS: Das Haus hat die NR.3530
Gruß an alle AAlfänger


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Moinsen!

Also, so als Mittel- bis Süddeutscher muss ich Dorschbremse und Khaane schon irgendwo recht geben.

Man fährt zwar auf der einen Seite wegen dem Hobby "Angeln" an sich (Erholung vom Alltagsstress, gemütliches Beisammensein mit guten Angelfreunden usw.) hoch an die Küste, aber auf der anderen Seite will man ja auch bissel was an Erfolg sehen.
Also auch was an Fisch mitnehmen, damit sich die doch recht hohen Ausgaben für die Tour bei den zu Hause Gebliebenen rechtfertigen.
In keiner Weise will man den Reisepreis in Kilo aufwiegen, aber, wer wie beispielsweise meine Frau und ich, für so einen Wochenendkurztripp mal eben 500 Hühner durchbläst, der ist dann schon irgendwie froh, wenn ein paar Tüten für einen anschließenden Familienschmaus dabei raus springen.

Und da kann mir *Keiner* sagen, dass ihm der Fang ganz egal ist. Selbst der Küstennahwohner ist bestimmt nicht böse, wenn er (oder sie) ein paar leckere Filets für die Pfanne hat.

Doch mal ganz davon weg.
Wir, meine Frau und ich, lassen dieses und wahrscheinlich auch nächstes Jahr den Dorsch in der Ostsee mal ganz in Ruhe. 
Die Tierchen sind einfach zu klein und die Kinderstube zu verangeln macht meines Erachtens keinen Sinn.
Lieber mal ein - zwei Jahre etwas wachsen lassen...

Im Herbst machen wir dann lieber ein oder zwei Ausfahrten auf fettgefressene Platte und unsern Dorsch fangen wir uns in Dänemark oder Norwegen.

Und hier kommen wir auch wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück.

Kontrolle der Angelscheine!

Ich persönlich finde da das dänische System am sinnvollsten und für Jeden am fairsten.
Man kauft eine Angelkarte und ist so berechtigt auf bzw. am Meer zu fischen.
So leistet Jeder seinen Beitrag zu Besatz oder Fischerhaltungsmaßnahmen.
Und wer die Karte nicht hat, also schwarz fischt, der hat mit Strafen zu rechnen, die ganz schön weh tun!

Wieso geht das hier nicht auch so unkompliziert?

Ist doch wie Straßenbahn fahren.
Überall kann man Karten kaufen. Wer Keine kauft fährt schwarz und bekommt im Falle einer Kontrolle einen zwischen die Hörner!

Und noch was Positives: Wenn Jedermann an freien Gewässern eine Angelkarte kaufen kann, dann können Touristen oder Feriengelegenheitsangler auch endlich ohne großes Heckmeck angeln.
Klappt in Dänemark, Italien und Holland doch auch.


----------



## Herbynor (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hallo Leute 
ich kann viele Argumente verstehen, aber angeln kann ich zuhause in der Badewanne auch und der Unterschied zum Angeln auf See ist doch der Fang.
Man muss nicht tonnenweise Fisch fangen, sonder etwas Erfolg sollte schon vorhanden sein, damit es auch Spass macht.
Nun zu den Kontrollen der Angelkarten, wir sind auch vor Langeland von der dänischen Polizei auf dem Kutter kontrolliert worden und es hat überhaupt nicht weh getan.
Es müsste bei allen Kuttern kontrolliert werden, ob die Angler die nötigen Papiere haben, oder nicht ???
Auch Forellenpuffs werden nicht kontrolliert, schade.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Auch Forellenpuffs werden nicht kontrolliert, schade.
> MfG Herbynor



Wenns bei Euch so ist...... unsere Gewässer (auch die -puffs) werden kontrolliert!

Und schade find´ich das obendrein nicht!
Die FoPus sollten (unter fachl. Aufsicht und Anleitung) ohne Schein beangelbar sein!
So können auch Anfänger mal ins Hobby "Angeln" reinschnuppern

(just my two cents)

Was ihr alle so wert auf Papiere legt....

Die grössten Wildsäue die mir angelnd unterkommen- SIND ANGLER MIT "SCHEIN"#q
Und das ist verdammt traurig! Da siehts in NL oder DK ganz anders aus!!!


----------



## froggi230 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Ich finde es total i.o das mal bissl kontrolliert wird. Wenn man mal bedenkt wie viele auf so einem Kutter mitfahren die überhaupt kein Schein haben, kann es nur im Sinne der zahlenden Angler sein das in dem Bereich was getan wird. Jeder der mal einen Schein gemacht hat sollte eigentlich wissen das er diesen bei jeder "Sitzung" dabei haben muss


----------



## Herbynor (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Hi Dorschbremse

Was ihr alle so wert auf Papiere legt....

Die grössten Wildsäue die mir angelnd unterkommen- SIND ANGLER MIT "SCHEIN"#q
Und das ist verdammt traurig! Da siehts in NL oder DK ganz anders aus!!![/QUOTE]

Ich nehme an das Du auch Papiere hast, damit bist Du die erste Wildsau, die ich kenne.
Geil auf Papiere bin ich nicht, nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen!!, aber wofür gibt Regeln, wenn sich keiner dran hält. Entweder alle Papiere oder keiner und ohne Papiere in Deutschland geht das nicht.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Der "Schein" an sich ist meiner Meinung nach eigentlich ziemlich sinnfrei.
Aus dem Grund, den der olle Dorschbremse Kai eben schon genannt hat.

Aber eine Karte a la Dänemark kommt einzig und allein dem Fischbesatz und damit wiederum uns Anglern zu Gute.
Die sollte eingeführt und auch strenger kontrolliert werden!


----------



## raubangler (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Wenns bei Euch so ist...... unsere Gewässer (auch die -puffs) werden kontrolliert!
> 
> Und schade find´ich das obendrein nicht!
> Die FoPus sollten (unter fachl. Aufsicht und Anleitung) ohne Schein beangelbar sein!
> ...



öhm,
liegt rinteln nicht in niedersachsen?

und wusstest du bereits, dass es in niedersachsen ueberhaupt keine scheinpflicht gibt?

fuer fopus nicht und fuer kutter dreimal nicht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



raubangler schrieb:


> öhm,
> liegt rinteln nicht in niedersachsen?
> 
> und wusstest du bereits, dass es in niedersachsen ueberhaupt keine scheinpflicht gibt?
> ...



In grauer Theorie haste recht!
Gratuliere!!!

Auf/an verbandsfreien Gewässern darf "ohne" geangelt werden! Da aber 99,xxx % aller Gewässer von Verbänden/ Vereinen bewirtschaftet oder gepachtet sind- wirds schon wieder schwierig......
Die verlangen nämlich den Nachweis über eine abgelegte Sportfischerprüfung!!!
Genauso handhaben es die meisten FoPu- Betreiber, da ´se keine Scherereien von wegen Tierquälerei usw. bekommen wollen!
Aber an der Küste und Privatteichen ists frei 

Falls ich das jetzt falsch oder unvollständig wiedergegeben habe, korrigiert mich bitte!

(Nein- ich gehöre nicht zu den Vereinsmeiern. Ich angle wirklich!)#h


----------



## ulf (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Der "Schein" an sich ist meiner Meinung nach eigentlich ziemlich sinnfrei.
> Aus dem Grund, den der olle Dorschbremse Kai eben schon genannt hat.
> 
> Aber eine Karte a la Dänemark kommt einzig und allein dem Fischbesatz und damit wiederum uns Anglern zu Gute.
> Die sollte eingeführt und auch strenger kontrolliert werden!



Hallo

Als süddeutscher Binnenangler ist es schon mal gut, daß ich hier gelernt habe, daß man in Deutschen Meeren den Fischereischein dabei haben muß und auch noch eine Erlaubniskarte braucht. Bis jetzt war ich nur am Mittelmeer und da braucht man sowas nicht (in I und GR).
Aber stmmt das wirklich, daß der Fischbestand im Meer durch Besatz erhalten wird ? Findet im Meer überhaupt Besatz statt ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*



ulf schrieb:


> Aber stimmt das wirklich, daß der Fischbestand im Meer durch Besatz erhalten wird ? Findet im Meer überhaupt Besatz statt ?



Hallo Ulf,

im Meer direkt findet kein Besatz statt.
Aber die Dänen besetzen fleißig kleine Meefo's und Lachse.

Weiterhin werden die Gelder für Forschung (beispielsweise die Dorschzucht) und den Erhalt der Flüsse und Auen verwendet.

Ich will jetzt hier auch nicht sagen, dass die Skandinavier oder wer auch immer Umweltheilige sind, aber das Geld aus den Karten geht direkt wieder zu uns Anglern zurück.
Das weiß ich mit Sicherheit!


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Moin Moin ,
das Thema ist doch "Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter" oder ?

Ich persönlich finde die Kontrollen gut und wichtig denn dabei wird sicherlich auch mal direkt oder indirekt ein Auge auf Fänge geworfen . Bin selber zwar mehr mit einem Kleinkutter oder Kleinboot in der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs als auf einem herkömmlichen Angelkutter . In der Bucht wird regelmäßig kontrolliert und das darf auch gerne so bleiben . Aus erster Hand kann ich Euch sagen , das so der Alkmißbrauch und die gefährlichen Situationen , die ich persönlich sehr oft erlebt habe , sehr zurück gegangen sind die letzten Jahre . Also von mir aus dürfen sie mich jeden Tag kontrollieren . Auch haben die Kontrollen immer nett stattgefunden . Haben uns sogar in Ruhe angeln lassen wenn wir einen Lauf hatten .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Gerade unter diesem Aspekt wird keiner gegen Kontrollen auf dem Wasser argumentieren...


----------



## Lindi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Moin,#h
bin im letzten Jahr vor Fehmarn mit meinem Kleinboot
kontrolliert worden.
Führerschein,Fischereischein und Mindestmaß.#6
Fand ich gut,sollten die öfter machen,weil es genügend
Leute gibt die Dorsche sogar unter 30 cm abschlagen
(habe ich selbst gesehen ) .

In diesem Sinne *weiter so* !

Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## norge_klaus (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polizei kontrolliert Angelscheine auf Kutter*

Ich glaube der Trööt war anders gemeint:  Nochmal,
im Hafen sind Kontrollen unerheblich. Deutsche Behörden dürfen max. bis zur 12 sm Zone kontrollieren. Es gibt genügend Kutter die ab Sassnitz z.B. zum Adlergrund fahren. Da kann kommen wer will, alles ist legal, da außerhalb der Zone. 
Gruß
Norge_Klaus
PS: Mein persönliches Schonmaß für Dorsch ist auch auf der Ostsee bei > 50 cm.


----------

